# Afl Supercoach 2010



## Pennywise (1/2/10)

Well it's that time of year again, so who's up for a little Supercoach action? I've set up a league so anyone interested just post in this thread and I'll PM the code to join. Hopefully this year we get a full league so we can wager some beers on the major and minor finals. We need 16.

1. Homebrewer79


----------



## Kleiny (1/2/10)

I still o Raven a couple of beers (yes i have not forgotten just lazy) They will get there.

if we can fill a league (without kevin bloody sheedy) that would be good.

Bring the footy on i say.

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (1/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar

Count me in!


----------



## raven19 (1/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19

Gotta defend the title!


----------



## drsmurto (1/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto

Need to avenge my loss in the GF


----------



## raven19 (1/2/10)

Found this on the AFL website... for the Dream Team Version.

I dare say Supercoach will do similar...

Quote:
Other key updates for 2010 include:

Improved team auto-fill options will save you plenty of time, especially if you like to build your list as close to the start of round one as possible.
New team editing feature allowing you to switch players named in two positions (e.g. defender/forward) without incurring a trade.
'Partial Lockout' system applied for round one and the split round, allowing team edits to be made at selected times after the first match of the round has been played - so there are fewer hard luck stories.
Opportunity for primary and secondary school students to compete in the National Schools Competition to become the best schoolkid Dream Team player in the country.
Create your own group competition with unlimited participants.
A dedicated Dream Team iPhone app enabling you to watch live scores and update your team, plus improvements to other mobile features. More details to follow soon.


----------



## Kevman (2/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman


----------



## Fourstar (3/2/10)

surely there will be more than 6 of us... right?! :huh:


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/2/10)

I guess i need something else to help pass fridays at work. Count me in too!!

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman 
7. Supra-Jim

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> surely there will be more than 6 of us... right?! :huh:




I hope so :unsure:


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I hope so :unsure:



Well, time to drop the idea of having matty stokes as an emergency or mid year trade in my side.


----------



## raven19 (4/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> Well, time to drop the idea of having matty stokes as an emergency or mid year trade in my side.



Um yep. Classic work on his part.

He was due for a big 'un this season too imo...


----------



## Adamt (4/2/10)

But he only bought it for his friends! :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

raven19 said:


> He was due for a big 'un this season too imo...


----------



## Adamt (4/2/10)

If he got away with it, he wouldn't been FLYING HIGH above the pack.

EDIT:

And oh yes, I might be in on this as well if it gets going:

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman
7. Supra-Jim
8. Adamt


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/10)

Good stuff Adamt.

We're half way there


----------



## raven19 (4/2/10)

I am confident more brewers will get keen and sign up towards the start of the season, never usually an issue.


----------



## raven19 (5/2/10)

Bump for the weekend crowd.


----------



## Adamt (8/2/10)

Well, I'm out: My fantasy team will be on the afl.com.au one (Toyota Dream Team) as apparently you can use the same team in multiple leagues, and I have multiple invites already!

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman
7. Supra-Jim


----------



## kirem (8/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman
7. Supra-Jim
8. Kirem


----------



## Fourstar (8/2/10)

Adamt said:


> Well, I'm out: My fantasy team will be on the afl.com.au one (Toyota Dream Team) as apparently you can use the same team in multiple leagues, and I have multiple invites already!



Well aint you popular 

You can use the supercoach team in multipule leagues as well.


----------



## Kleiny (14/2/10)

Anybody wants a third league join up we are looking for more players yet


----------



## Pennywise (16/2/10)

Got my team filled, just need to make a few tweaks over the comming weeks depending on who's looking the goods.


----------



## Fourstar (16/2/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Got my team filled, just need to make a few tweaks over the comming weeks depending on who's looking the goods.



Ive already changed 1/3 of my side post this 1/2 of the 1st round of the NAB cup. Ended up with a few extra $$ to spend as well! So i splurged on a few better forwards.


----------



## raven19 (16/2/10)

I have no intention on looking too hard into my side till much closer to Round 1. In saying that there are some nicely discounted players this season (returning from injuries, trades, etc...).


----------



## husky (16/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman
7. Supra-Jim
8. Adamt
9. Husky


----------



## Pennywise (16/2/10)

husky said:


> 1. Homebrewer79
> 2. Kleiny
> 3. Fourstar
> 4. Raven19
> ...




Fixing up da list :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayse (17/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman
7. Supra-Jim
8. Kirem
9. Husky
10. Jayse


Oh yeah bring it on ladies.


----------



## dj1984 (18/2/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman
7. Supra-Jim
8. Kirem
9. Husky
10. Jayse
11. dj1984

Im in!!!!


----------



## Kleiny (28/2/10)

more spots up for grabs yet.

Get in its a great comp and everybody has a bit of fun.

Kleiny


----------



## Pennywise (11/3/10)

Bumpety bump, c'mon people we only need 5 more


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/3/10)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. Fourstar
4. Raven19
5. DrSmurto
6. Kevman
7. Supra-Jim
8. Kirem
9. Husky
10. Jayse
11. dj1984
12. Fatgodzilla


Is this the Herald Sun competition or another mob?


----------



## Pennywise (11/3/10)

Welcome aboard fatgodzilla, tis the Herald Sun one


----------



## raven19 (11/3/10)

Lets get this filled by brewers rather than randoms come season start...

C'mon lads and ladies, no need to be scared!


----------



## raven19 (18/3/10)

Bump.

Still 5 spots left - get on this brewers!!!!!

Even if its your first time, you shall have fun. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/3/10)

1 week to go!! Bring it on!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## drsmurto (18/3/10)

Have spent way too much time in the last few weeks changing my team.

Its slowly coming together but with a week still to go there will be many more changes.

I have swapped Gazza in and out of my time several times now.

I know i should have him in my team since everyone else will but at 750K he takes a huge chunk of the salary cap.

Still 5 places left people. 

Are we upping the ante this year prize wise?

A bottle of your finest to the winner?

Or keep it to individual sledgefests?


----------



## Pennywise (19/3/10)

I'm hoping that we can fill the leauge up, if so, I reckon the winner of the major finals gets a bottle from each person in that major final, and the same for the minor final. That way 2 people get some goodies. If we can't fil it up, then I'm happy to do it either way you suggest DrS.


----------



## raven19 (19/3/10)

Or we create some 'dummy' sides that will only score minimal each week to fill the voids?


----------



## Pennywise (19/3/10)

Good idea, we'll do that. And the overall winner gets a bottle of everyone elses finest. Everyone happy with that?


----------



## Kevman (21/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Good idea, we'll do that. And the overall winner gets a bottle of everyone elses finest. Everyone happy with that?



I'm happy with that.


----------



## drsmurto (24/3/10)

One day to go.

Still tinkering with my team.

Scanning the newspapers for injury reports.

So nerve wracking being a coach :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/10)

Well I guess we've only got 12. I'm starting to do up the dummy teams now so if you want in you don't have long. Good luck people :icon_cheers: 

Edit: The code is 443686, get on it wimps


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/10)

Ok, who hasn't made a team up yet? There's 12 on the list but only 11 "real tems" have been filled in. I'll be putting all the dummy teams as B1, B2 etc, just so everyone knows who they are.


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/3/10)

Geez the pressure is on now, I'm feel real stupid if I get beaten by one of these dummy teams!!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## drsmurto (25/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Ok, who hasn't made a team up yet? There's 12 on the list but only 11 "real tems" have been filled in. I'll be putting all the dummy teams as B1, B2 etc, just so everyone knows who they are.



I'll make a 2nd team. All rookies :lol:

EDIT - not quite all 'rookies' but a couple of extras but noone over $200K. Get beaten by them and you are a girls blouse.... :lol:


----------



## raven19 (25/3/10)

The "Doc's Rookies" (Jamil) team needs to be filled otherwise it will be booted from the Comp and another team will be put into our group.

HB79 may need to kick him out of the league prior to lockout so we can make another dummy team - unless the owner of the team fills it soon! B) 

Dont leave it too late otherwise the net traffic will make it impossible to change anything on your team.


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/10)

I'm going to leave the last spot till after my lunch break, so they have untill 12 mid day to show up, or B5 will get in.


----------



## drsmurto (25/3/10)

Fixed my rookie team. 

League is now full


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/10)

Cool Dr, lets hope the B teams don't beat them :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (25/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Cool Dr, lets hope the B teams don't beat them :lol:



My rookie team isn't all that shabby to be honest. 

Remaining salary cap - $6,307, 200 :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (25/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> My rookie team isn't all that shabby to be honest.
> 
> Remaining salary cap - $6,307, 200 :lol:




how many of them are going to start this week!?? h34r:


----------



## drsmurto (25/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> how many of them are going to start this week!?? h34r:



If the rumour mill is right i could have a full team on the park

EDIT - will know more when the squads are released later today.


----------



## Fourstar (25/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> If the rumour mill is right i could have a full team on the park
> EDIT - will know more when the squads are released later today.




You better have Podsiadly in there! :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto (26/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> You better have Podsiadly in there! :beerbang:



I do.

Dustin Martin scored 72 last night! So should have put him in my proper team instead of Jetta.


----------



## raven19 (26/3/10)

There will be time to pick up the bolters to make cash off them, barring injury.

We cant play all the rookies all the time, otherwise our scores would be crap!

If only you could keep the remaining $$$ at the seasons end Dr!  

Still tweaking the side in light of sides presented last night.


----------



## drsmurto (29/3/10)

Looks like Raven has started this season where he left off!

And my rookies didn't quite pan out the way i would have liked but a few mods and it could get a tad embarrassing for some!


----------



## raven19 (30/3/10)

Yeah was a bit suprised by my start mate. Franklin was on the bench resting too...!  

Jolly stunk up my ruck though!


----------



## raven19 (30/3/10)

Scores from Round 1 here.


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/10)

Wow, pretty happy with my score this week, only a couple of more changes and I should be able to mix it with the top. So how many of you lost your star player this week?


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Wow, pretty happy with my score this week, only a couple of more changes and I should be able to mix it with the top. So how many of you lost your star player this week?



I sucked for round one and two due to going away to Hobart and forgetting about checking team sheets before the start of the round. Saying this ive got aorund 3 blokes on my list that should have been culled as they are likly to miss rounds the whole season and blokes ready for comebacks from injuries. (Max Rooke, Colin Sylvia, Reece Palmer, Angus Monfries). I also had to trade out and lose trades to Andy Otten, Graham Polak and Marc LeCras as its obvious Otten is gone for the year, Its recently been noted Polak is still well away from a return.  Possibly not even a mid-season hopeful.

This week was good however, starting to get the reigns back in my hands. The most annoying thing is to keep your eyes open for injuries and make sure blokes who are supposed to be back this week, dont get pulled from the side 24 hours before the game. e.g. Max Rooke & Colin Sylvia.


----------



## drsmurto (12/4/10)

Riewoldt gone, probably for most of the season. Thankfully he had 2 good games so only dropped $4800. 

Worked out ok, J Brown comes in to the drunks. He's doing ok :lol: 

Should have ditched Tippett last week. He's having a barry crocker of a start to the season and is now injured. As are my beloved crows  

Still got bench depth so that makes a change from last year.


----------



## raven19 (12/4/10)

Yep Riewoldt would have hurt 60% plus of coaches I suspect.

He will have to go, maybe bring in Chapman...

Tippett is sucking donkey balls at the moment. Had to ditch Jolly first though, as he was more of a dud in my ruck dept.


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

Hille, Mumford and Natanui in rotation B) that just leaves Warnock to hold the fort.


----------



## drsmurto (12/4/10)

Seaby and Warnock. 

Saved a fortune to spend big on players likely to score big points ie midefielders.


----------



## raven19 (16/4/10)

So Riewoldt to be traded by many no doubt...

I lost my midfield bench this week with no Shuey or Kaylor-Thomas. Bugger.

And stupid Franklin... 1 week suspension.

Have to check who I am playing this week.


----------



## Pennywise (16/4/10)

Doubt I'll make any trades this week, Scored 2000 something last week and Juddy was out. Should be looking at nearly 2200 this week so If I loose with that score I don't want to waste a trade so early in the season.

Ok, I'll just have one little look


----------



## Fourstar (16/4/10)

When the F^&$ is Rhys Palmer coming back damnit! Wasting precious bench space! He's on the extended bench atm but i guarantee he will be dropped at the last minute. Damn you freo! Same goes for Max Rooke... Come back Rooky!

Ive popped Palmer in the side and put sidebottom as an emergency.. i hope it isnt a waste of time.

Thankfully most of my injured players are coming back this week and hopefully i can start to get some decent scores accumulating. Sylvia is back and just awaiting Tyson Slattery to eventually gain selection and boost my sides value (wishful thinking) and Angus Monfries. Hopefully Monfries aint too far away.


----------



## drsmurto (16/4/10)

Season starts proper tonight.

Bring it on Kevman, the drunks are suitably lubricated and ready to go (that didn't sound dodgy at all.....) :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar (16/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Season starts proper tonight.



So how does this VS. thing work exactly?!


----------



## Pennywise (16/4/10)

We play against each other and the person with the most points gets (I think from memory) 4 points. Near the end of the season the top half and the bottom half of the ladder are seperated and go in to a knockout round until there's one major winner (top eight winner), and there's one minor winner (winner of the bottom eight).


----------



## Fourstar (16/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> We play against each other and the person with the most points gets (I think from memory) 4 points. Near the end of the season the top half and the bottom half of the ladder are seperated and go in to a knockout round until there's one major winner (top eight winner), and there's one minor winner (winner of the bottom eight).




Interesting... very interesting. Looks like i'll be like richmond come round 22 the way im going!


----------



## Fourstar (16/4/10)

Well ive just dumped Stevie J.

Been useless the past 3 rounds... in comes robert murphy!


----------



## raven19 (16/4/10)

4*, hit the 'league' tab once you have logged in, and you can see the draw for this week and upcoming weeks on the right hand side.


----------



## drsmurto (16/4/10)

My 2nd team, the rookies get an easy ride this week against one of the dummy sides. Gives me another week to get a full team on the park. Not far off - there are a large number of gun rookies this year.


----------



## kirem (16/4/10)

my side is building slowly.

are we going to make this interesting?
I suggest the Major winner gets a bottle of our finest


----------



## raven19 (16/4/10)

I think that was the general plan Kirem. Not sure if everyone has agreed yet though. It is fine by me.


----------



## mitysa (17/4/10)

Just found this and f*** it, and too late

mike


----------



## raven19 (19/4/10)

Glad I snuck a win in this week, some interesting %'s on the leaderboard with the dummy sides scoring less than 300, apart from Doc's 2nd side.

Some low scores from many players though - I thought my side was gone for all money this week. Phew!


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

raven19 said:


> Glad I snuck a win in this week, some interesting %'s on the leaderboard with the dummy sides scoring less than 300, apart from Doc's 2nd side.
> 
> Some low scores from many players though - I thought my side was gone for all money this week. Phew!



Had a few blokes crumble for me.. why did i boot stevie JU for Robert Murphy!?! Murphy scored like 18 this week :blink: and stevie j went form 60 avg to 110 points scored against port. tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## raven19 (19/4/10)

I would have to say on the whole, many players did not score as well as they have been the last 3 weeks. Generally low scores - just a dodgy week for many!

Stevie J is a freak. But other weeks he will do very little. Its the nature of the beast.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

raven19 said:


> Stevie J is a freak. But other weeks he will do very little. Its the nature of the beast.



Yeah, been disappointed in Shannon Byrnes the past two games. Maybe this 3-pronged tall forward approach is going to suffocate him. <_< 

Glad ive got podsiadly. Greatest investment so far


----------



## Pennywise (19/4/10)

Should be a good one this week 4*, both of us had a pretty average week, might even come down to who the captain is. Glad I had one of the B teams or I might not have won


----------



## drsmurto (19/4/10)

Drunks vs the rookies this week.

Spilt personality? 

Or do i stack the rookies field with donuts to increase my %......


----------



## kirem (19/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Had a few blokes crumble for me.. why did i boot stevie JU for Robert Murphy!?! Murphy scored like 18 this week :blink: and stevie j went form 60 avg to 110 points scored against port. tsk tsk tsk.



Making few early trades to strengthen my team some more.

happy to scrape through with a low score.

a win is a win


----------



## raven19 (19/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Or do i stack the rookies field with donuts to increase my %......



I think the side needs to score around the same every week for fairness fella...

I did see some players have a % of 700+ atm.... gold! :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Should be a good one this week 4*, both of us had a pretty average week, might even come down to who the captain is. Glad I had one of the B teams or I might not have won




Fingers are crossed, as long as i dont have issues like Brent Stanton being withdrawn and only fielding a side of 21 i should be ok. Good thing Steele Sidebottom filled his shoes as my emergency. Unfortunatly i couldnt make up Rhys Palmer who i has Steele originally covering. <_<


----------



## jayse (19/4/10)

raven19 said:


> I did see some players have a % of 700+ atm.... gold! :lol:



779.03% :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (19/4/10)

jayse said:


> 779.03% :icon_cheers:



Its all downhill from now Jayse!  :lol:


----------



## jayse (20/4/10)

used up 6 trades now but team is looking damn good, although many top teams are looking very similiar besides a few players here and there. didn't really have to use them yet but didn't want to miss out on some cash cows and have aready made a few upgrades to guns and looking to hit some high scores this year.

Nice having a well performing bench with an average of 70-80 from emgencies, was thinking of bringing in chappy with his 140 odd for the last two rounds but just can't trust him not to get injured eventually so that upgrade went with the common pick of R O'k.

With Tippy poo I am just gunna hold onto him and loose money rather then waste a trade and hope he comes good down the track so thats my weakest spot at the minute, the ruck bench.

One thing i can't bring myself to do is take a punt on changing captain, yeah some people may be capable of really high scores but also you have a chance of a low score at least with ablett captain every game yu are fairly safe in knowing he will make around his average, even against fremantle which he has a bad record against he performed well.

Goddard is a god, hodge is a champion and supercoach rules :super: 

On actual football I think the crows could be beaten by tailem bend reserves ATM. :angry:


----------



## kirem (20/4/10)

jayse said:


> On actual football I think the crows could be beaten by tailem bend reserves ATM. :angry:



Port Power?


----------



## drsmurto (23/4/10)

Despite resisting all week and having no real need to do so i still managed to make 2 trades.

This game is too damn addictive!  

The 2 that got dumped were both crows players (Goodwin, Tippett) which hurt but in the end, they aren't pulling their weight and are pricey (or were pricey in the case of Tippett). Murphys Law says they will both have blinders this week. Yeah right, and the crows will flog the dogs by 10 goals


----------



## raven19 (23/4/10)

So many tempting lads to pick up this week! My midfield is weak, no bench with Shuey's knee and Kaylor-T only named on the extended bench atm. Mitchell better not pull out with that hammy! In saying that, I am playing a dummy side this week, so I can relax.

I am keeping Tippett for the moment, can he get any worse? I am sure he can. What a dud this season he has been.


----------



## kirem (23/4/10)

still a few cash cows to be had this week.

I took one this week and hopefully take one next week.

Made a trade for a key position player this week and likely to do it again next week, that should just about do my team, leaving enough trades to cover season ending injuries and trade in players running hot in the last few rounds during superleague finals.


----------



## jayse (26/4/10)

Super doopa massive score for me this week 2387, top that coaches :super:


----------



## Pennywise (27/4/10)

My forwards had better pull their fingers out, only just scaped through with a win this week.


----------



## raven19 (27/4/10)

jayse said:


> Super doopa massive score for me this week 2387, top that coaches :super:




Fark man, that is big :blink: . My side seems to be getting worse each week! Glad I only had a dummy side to play this week.


----------



## raven19 (27/4/10)

And I get to play Jayse this week. That is one hell of a side fella.

Getting nervouse already!!!


----------



## drsmurto (27/4/10)

Big drop in form from the drunks but since i was only playing the rookies alls good.

Another free ride next week with a dummy side so hopefully I'll be back in form by the time i play one of you. :icon_cheers: 

Left trengove on the bench this week and he scores 129 :lol: .... guess that's the fun of this game. Who to choose to play when you have a scoring bench.

Jayse, mate, thats a formidable score. Hope i have a few more weeks before playing you!


----------



## Fourstar (27/4/10)

well my side ewnt to crap in the last couple of games this week. <_< 

was on par with everyone who had equal played players then went down the gurgler! None of my geelong boys breakced the 100 score mark (usually have Enright, Taylor and Selwood bringing home the bacon.)

To cap it off im also a man down in the forward line for a while with Kyle Reimers coming off the weekend with a broken hand! Wont see him for a few months so i might have to waste a trade on him while his $ value is still up $50k. Lets just hope Maxy Rooke begins to fire and starts making some points!


----------



## jayse (27/4/10)

Now just have to work out how to go about making some cash and getting Juddy into my team. Paper bags full of cash don't work in supercoach.


----------



## kirem (27/4/10)

do I give brownie the flick?


----------



## Pennywise (27/4/10)

kirem said:


> do I give brownie the flick?




I think I'll be giving him the boot, I've still go 300,000 in the bank so at least I can get someone just as good


----------



## kirem (27/4/10)

I've got some nice trades lined up this week, I'll wait until Friday.

What is the go with Brown? is he carrying a groin injury, if so what is it, does it really require surgery and he is just putting it off or is it something he is capable of nursing better by light/no training etc.


----------



## raven19 (27/4/10)

J Brown was all go at the start of the season, going great guns after his off season surgery. I would presume its a 'week off' to rest kind of thing - but half fit he will probably still play - and cost us all another 30k+ in value if he has a dud game.


----------



## Pennywise (27/4/10)

kirem said:


> What is the go with Brown? is he carrying a groin injury, if so what is it, does it really require surgery and he is just putting it off or is it something he is capable of nursing better by light/no training etc.




I've heard th "I" word flung aroung a fair bit over the last few days. I reckon ther's something goin' on. I'll be booting him on Friday if I have a spare trade


----------



## Fourstar (27/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've heard th "I" word flung aroung a fair bit over the last few days. I reckon ther's something goin' on. I'll be booting him on Friday if I have a spare trade



Injury, Injections?


----------



## raven19 (27/4/10)

Injury.

He was apparently hampered during the game - best to hold out till Friday to see the prognosis.


----------



## kirem (27/4/10)

yep, I heard injury mentioned last week on sports radio 927 (Vic) He played this weekend......just!

a lot of money for 39 points!

I think if he is injured he is gone, too much cash tied up in him


----------



## kirem (29/4/10)

Dustin Martin...general soreness WTF?

I can understand Dangerfield having general soreness from a broken wrist, but give me a break...

next trade period he is getting the arse, I don't like softcocks in my side!


----------



## raven19 (30/4/10)

Well Cotchin is out injured making my midfield decision to trade easier.

Warnock, Lobbe both out - no ruck emergencies here now! Fksocks!

And Rockliff is also an out... Geez!


----------



## raven19 (30/4/10)

Oh yeah, and I am playing Jayse this week after he is coming off a near 2400 score... <_<


----------



## kirem (30/4/10)

couple of good trades in this week, getting closer to a finalised team....until injuries hit.


----------



## drsmurto (30/4/10)

Ruck stocks took a hit this week as i have got by so far with the rookies. Not sure why warnock has been omitted, he has done well. Lobbe got dumped after 1 game.

How long do i hang on to Leon Davis for? Bloke is a genius when he is on but is costing me big time.

Brown is apparently fine now so i think I'll take last week as a blip and resist trading. 

My rookie team is screwed this week, they've had a good run but have used up 10 trades keeping them going. I've stuck to my original plan, the only players i can put in the team had to start the season valued at less than 200K. Not easy - rucks are almost impossible. At least 3 donuts this week. Easy run for Big Kevs catters.


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

Glad ive got a dummy side this week! :lol: 

Trades this week:
Matthew Spangher OUT, Beau Waters IN
Kyle Reimers OUT, Hayden Ballantyne IN

Spewing Reimers is injured, wont expect to see him or Andrew Walker until after the split round i recon. Just glad ive got some fit bodies in my midfield and coverage.


----------



## Kevman (30/4/10)

Gotta get rid of Dangerfield.

Now whether to use two trades and get a marquee player or a straight swap. That's what I love about this game - the decisions, the agony of having players play well while sitting on the bench, the fear of injury, and yelling or cheering for both sides during a game depending on the which player is involved.

Well I couldn't beat Doc's main team - time to beat up on the rookies.


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

I stuck to just one trade this week, I was gonna kick Brownie out but I'm giving him one more week. You better perform Brownie (shakes fist)


----------



## kirem (30/4/10)

and GAZ is out!

and brownie didn't fly with the team today, apparently flew yesterday and will play..sounds dodgy to me


----------



## jayse (30/4/10)

lots of outs for me still got bench cover but don't have much hope of last weeks score, brown traded out for a risky choice of fyfe who has only played one game but that did give me the cash to trade shuey in for juddy.

Biggest issue is i left it too late and am doing my trading half cut and may regret the fyfe trade but oh well to late now.

Good luck supercoachs

Jayse


----------



## kirem (30/4/10)

yeah I looked at Fyfe, watched him play last week and he got a tick, if he goes well again this week in a local derby, he'll be in the mix


----------



## raven19 (3/5/10)

Jebus and Mitchell are killing me in the midfield!

I had 4 midfielders out injured this week... my 2000 ish was not too bad considering. Jayse still pumped the Ravens though... traded and still had a donut.

I blame Jebus. <_< :angry:


----------



## Fourstar (3/5/10)

raven19 said:


> Jebus and Mitchell are killing me in the midfield!
> I had 4 midfielders out injured this week... my 2000 ish was not too bad considering. Jayse still pumped the Ravens though... traded and still had a donut.
> I blame Jebus.




Hehe, i broke the 2000 mark this week! Yippee! Dammit i shouldn't have traded Stevie J away a few weeks back in my forward line however  Bummer i had two blokes on the bench breaching 09. Sucks Big Bad Bazza didnt fire! Suprisingly my lowest scoring player!


----------



## Pennywise (3/5/10)

I should have easily broken the 2000 but didn't. Bloody Doc's rookies are doin ok. Seems us low scorers need to be careful we don't get done by em', they made 1800 this week


----------



## raven19 (3/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I should have easily broken the 2000 but didn't. Bloody Doc's rookies are doin ok. Seems us low scorers need to be careful we don't get done by em', they made 1800 this week



Thats not how we play cricket! Its meant to be a dummy team...! Will have to take a short stick to the Doc next time I see him.  :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (3/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I should have easily broken the 2000 but didn't. Bloody Doc's rookies are doin ok. Seems us low scorers need to be careful we don't get done by em', they made 1800 this week



My rookies scored 1400, my real team (drunks) only scored 1800 thanks to my stupidity. I have God as my captain and decided the almighty one didn't need a vice captain. Way to throw 140 points out the window. Luckily i was playing a B team.


----------



## Pennywise (3/5/10)

Ahh, that make me feel a bit more at ease. Wow Dr, only 1800 from your real team, that's not like you at all. Keep it up though


----------



## drsmurto (3/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Ahh, that make me feel a bit more at ease. Wow Dr, only 1800 from your real team, that's not like you at all. Keep it up though



Still 3 and 0 so not anything to panic about B) 

Am looking forward to later in the year when all my rookies get swapped out for more guns. Team value has already increased $1.5M 

EDIT - jinxed myself - Seaby out for 12 weeks


----------



## raven19 (3/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> EDIT - jinxed myself - Seaby out for 12 weeks



Fark.

Silvagni also hyperextended his ankle I read also.

Time to bring in Sandi... if $$$ allow...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/5/10)

Finally broke 2,000 points - took me a long time to work out how to play this game. Had too many rookies and injured players at start of year so had too many weeks with only 16-18 players scoring points. I can't catch the leaders but I reckon I'm a show in some of these head to head contests now! Beware my Tuross Lakers!


----------



## Kleiny (4/5/10)

My worst week in a long time, for some reason i thought Johnno Brown was out injured and sat him on the bench for the loss of 144 points. Gablett was out and the usual high promise non performances by C rioli and B hall made sure i didnt look like getting a good score.

Hope this round goes a bit better.

Kleiny


----------



## drsmurto (4/5/10)

Brad Ottens is now out for 6 weeks.

And quite a few reports for this week - Link

I'll need to do some shuffling/trading this week.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Brad Ottens is now out for 6 weeks.



damn, doesn't hurt my supercoach but it shure does hurt the catters! <_<


----------



## jayse (6/5/10)

Big score for kirem this week to take over the top points spot..

Not to worry I'll have ya on the day Kirk.


Gotta get Sandilands< its a supercoach must.


----------



## kirem (6/5/10)

jayse said:


> Not to worry I'll have ya on the day Kirk.



We better put something on it


----------



## Pennywise (6/5/10)

Aaahhh, I don't know wether to trade this week or not. I should have a win, but if last week is anything to go by it'll be close.


----------



## raven19 (7/5/10)

Trade away!!!!! Mitchell is still out for me, JKT dropped, Seaby out injured.

2 donuts atm, thankfully playing the rookies this week.


----------



## drsmurto (7/5/10)

Franklin is out this week.


----------



## Fourstar (7/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Franklin is out this week.



Doin a happy dance.. doin a happy dance! :icon_chickcheers:

I guess that would be an issue if he wasnt worthless in a supercoach world. :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (10/5/10)

The Pod is on fire! 156

And God scored a lazy 203. 

Dumped Hall for the Pav and he scores 125 on debut for the drunks.

Almost makes up for the donut after Silvagni pulls out last minute and Josh Drummond out for the season with an ACL.


----------



## kirem (10/5/10)

putting pendles as el capitano was a big mistake and will cost me a win this week.


----------



## jayse (11/5/10)

Knocked of the top of the league ladder this week but regained the top points spot.
Got some big % on everyone there Doc's Drunks but now you are up to play a real team.

Bradshaw had a cracker of a game this week :angry:


----------



## raven19 (11/5/10)

2286 - finally back on track with my side. Yay!

A massive draw between B1 and B3... who would have picked that?! :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (11/5/10)

jayse said:


> Knocked of the top of the league ladder this week but regained the top points spot.
> Got some big % on everyone there Doc's Drunks but now you are up to play a real team.
> 
> Bradshaw had a cracker of a game this week :angry:



My form has being going backwards since the start of the round and now having played 2 B teams plus my rookies i fear my lofty position on the ladder is a blip that will be corrected shortly. I had high hopes. Too many banana benders in the team. Lesson learnt.

Struggling to score 2000 and with another season ending injury to a player (Drummond) i will be forced to use up another trade.

I will need to give the boys a serious talking to this week if i am any chance of getting close to winning <_<


----------



## raven19 (11/5/10)

And I think we play in two weeks time Smurts... may have to put a bottle on it...


----------



## kirem (12/5/10)

After the KEBABs loss, it is time to add the special garlic sauce.


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/10)

kirem said:


> After the KEBABs loss, it is time to add the special garlic sauce.



and who is special exactly?!


----------



## kirem (12/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> and who is special exactly?!



I'll give you one guess.


----------



## drsmurto (12/5/10)

kirem said:


> I'll give you one guess.



Yes, the rumours are true.

I am coming out of retirement  

Either that or you drafted in God <_<


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/10)

Jump on the god-j-pod wagon... quick, before his price hits 500K!


----------



## raven19 (13/5/10)

Initial reports are Franklin and Mitchell are back this week. Woot! Been carrying Mitchell on the bench for a month or so now it seems...


----------



## Fourstar (13/5/10)

raven19 said:


> Initial reports are Franklin and Mitchell are back this week. Woot! Been carrying Mitchell on the bench for a month or so now it seems...



get rid of franklin while you can! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (13/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> get rid of franklin while you can! :icon_chickcheers:



Rioli is stinking up my forward line more atm... <_<


----------



## Fourstar (13/5/10)

raven19 said:


> Rioli is stinking up my forward line more atm... <_<



So was Barry Hall and Robert Murphy! Ended up dropping hall and picking up that little ripper Shane Edwards he has been on fire and atleast i can expect consistent performances unlike hall who has been all over the shop since round 1.

Im hoping murphy picks up his game, otherwise hes an expensive bench warmer for me.


----------



## jayse (13/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> get rid of franklin while you can! :icon_chickcheers:



what no way I would get get rid of franklin yet his break even is only 51 points and is set to go up 20 grand after this round, another 7 grand the following round then depending on a couple things he may start to go down after that so it may be best to wait another couple rounds to get rid of him then maybe.
Thats my thoughts anyway. 
If you have hall then I would get rid of him first, several other players you'd get rid of before franklin I think.


Out of hawthorn players most would proberly have ladson, he could be the one to get rid of this week I would think being he his set to go down in price in the next couple weeks and over all not set to make that much more money over all.
Although he is expected to make the money he loses over the next couple weeks of going down in price in a few weeks time unless he starts getting a couple more touches here and there there isn't much money to be made of him.
So if you hold onto ladson for another 4 weeks you may make another 20 grand out of him at best but if you keep franklin for just this week you will make that same 20grand by monday.
Rioli will lose 20 grand the following couple weeks but should make it back after that also.

The number one hawks player if your unlucky enough to have in your team to get rid of would be sewell, he his gunna coming crashing down almost a hundred grand in the next few weeks.

I have a few players set to lose big money such as bradshaw but he's a little more unpredictable and can still have massive scores some weeks and low others, much harder to predict any price changes in the long run. Because he only got 4 points last week that really stuffs with the numbers.
So I won't be trading him and reckon he has some cracking scores to come, i think its worth the risk of losing big money to keep hold of players like that.


----------



## Fourstar (13/5/10)

jayse said:


> I have a few players set to lose big money such as bradshaw but he's a little more unpredictable and can still have massive scores some weeks and low others, much harder to predict any price changes in the long run. Because he only got 4 points last week that really stuffs with the numbers.
> So I won't be trading him and reckon he has some cracking scores to come, i think its worth the risk of losing big money to keep hold of players like that.



Just got to look at who he's playing against in the coming weeks and who is going to/have the ability to shut him out. Obviously Scarlett is the best in the business at that, hence his marginal effect on the game last week.

I think the Bradshaw and Brown style forwards are worth holding onto. Target forwards like Hall and Fevola (mooney/hawkins as another example) are dangerous if they get shut out because their effect on the game other than goalkicking is usually marginal.


----------



## drsmurto (13/5/10)

Hall was stinking up my forward line so he went last week for the Pav.

I'm hanging on to Davis as he has his moments and has bottomed out now so probably a little late on that one. Down $189K! 

Thankfully Drummond didn't lose me too much cash. I had hoped to have only used a few trades by now, not half of them but these long term injuries are forcing my hand. <_<


----------



## jayse (13/5/10)

I still have hall unfortunately with not much options, best option right now for me is possibly trade in grant and put a bit of cash in the bank.
Baz is set to play this week but has said himself he needs to be rested for at least a week and has been lining up to play sore most games and is basically getting too old, can't keep up and is sore all the time.
So not only under performing looks to be omitted from games coming up.

Was gunna trade ladson to roberton which would enable me to trade out kruezer for sandilands, but if i were to instead of the kruezer trade this week trade out hall to grant and that would enable me to next week bring in sandilands for warnock or trengove and keep kruezer I think.
Got the rest of the day to think about that one.


----------



## Fourstar (14/5/10)

Podsiadly not playing this week. 'groin/hip' injury


----------



## kirem (14/5/10)

first layer of special sauce added to the KEBABs


----------



## drsmurto (14/5/10)

mmmmm, special sauce. 

Jayse - go easy of me please!  

Rumours are Chapman may not play......


----------



## Fourstar (14/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Rumours are Chapman may not play......



All of my emergencies except Zac Dawson are not even on the teamsheets this week! :lol: 

Might have to trade Max Rooke too, he's wasitng space on my list and is having investigative surgery on his knee. So much for Tyson Slattery getting a go this year too.


----------



## raven19 (14/5/10)

Thank goodness for the Dummy sides....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/5/10)

raven19 said:


> Thank goodness for the Dummy sides....




Who's Kebab? I'm against them in the head to head this week and feel confident of a first victory against a real person.


----------



## raven19 (14/5/10)

kirem said:


> first layer of special sauce added to the KEBABs




I would suspect Kirem is the Kebabs.


----------



## jayse (14/5/10)

looks like my trade plans have gone out the window with the freo change in back line, silvangi and ibbo back in, Roberton claimed as soreness, with the choice of defenders they have now with suban not even named this week either for some strange reason I would think Roberton may struggle to get another chance, we shall see.
Would have been a great trade for ladson, with ladson having topped out and actually being omitted this week with burgoune coming in for the hawks.

I think freo will have collingwoods forwards shut down tonite hopefully and if they can prevent any of there midfielders kicking goals then they should have no probs.
Doesn't really look like collingwood have that great options for pav so he should have a cracker I expect, still couldn't bring myself to chance promotng him to capt over ablett.

After last year with freo having so many new players becoming supercoach heros I didn't expect there to be a great deal more from them again this year, barlow must already have the rising star sewn up surely, collingwood should be a good test again for how well they may play finals footy being collingwood having a older list but who knows they may well win tonite and fall over come september.

Really look forward to tonites game.

Oh yeah and hall is now out of my team for grant, so I expect hall to make 120 odd this weekend <_<


----------



## drsmurto (14/5/10)

Barlow cant be the rising star as he is too old, same for Pods.

I think they have already engraved Scully's name on it if Leigh Matthews has anything to do with it.

EDIT - Fatz, Kirem is the garlic sauce covered kebab muncher.


----------



## kirem (14/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Who's Kebab? I'm against them in the head to head this week and feel confident of a first victory against a real person.




I am thinking we should have a little something on this one.

Bottle of your best?

If you haven't gathered, when it comes to footy I am serial punter


----------



## drsmurto (14/5/10)

kirem said:


> I am thinking we should have a little something on this one.
> 
> Bottle of your best?
> 
> If you haven't gathered, when it comes to footy I am serial punter



No matter how often he loses :lol: 

Any of that RIS left for when our teams meet?


----------



## raven19 (14/5/10)

Was thinking about getting Stevenson into my Midfield bench, but with Shuey there already - two kids from WC is too risky imo.

Must save trades, Must save trades, Must save trades, Must save trades, ... <_<


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/5/10)

kirem said:


> I am thinking we should have a little something on this one.
> 
> Bottle of your best?
> 
> If you haven't gathered, when it comes to footy I am serial punter




I'll offer the following . a case swap beer from the recent NSW Special Case Swap - review by Cortez The Killer



> 1. Fatgodzilla - "An english IPA though things got a little out of control and there are a lot more bitterness than expected"
> Pours a hazy dark copper with red hues. Off white head. Fruity nose with some caramel malt in support.
> Medium carb, body and medium sweet finish. Medium high bitterness which balances malt sweetness chewiness. Some toastiness and roast.
> Overall a very nice big beer. Lovely on a cool night.



But I think I will win !


----------



## kirem (14/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll offer the following . a case swap beer from the recent NSW Special Case Swap - review by Cortez The Killer



OK, your on, I'll offer an oaked ESB



DrSmurto said:


> No matter how often he loses :lol:
> 
> Any of that RIS left for when our teams meet?



With knowledge that you would chirp in with something, I did think twice about posting.

But OK, if I have any left I'll put a 2009 oaked RIS on it, otherwise it is a 2010 version and you'll ahve to put it away for a year to mature.

but the big question is what are you are putting up......?


----------



## drsmurto (14/5/10)

kirem said:


> OK, your on, I'll offer an oaked ESB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd put up my barleywine but you already have one so maybe the Imperial Landlord or a few bottles of a homegrown chinook IPA.


----------



## Pennywise (15/5/10)

Faaaarkk, I got absolulty smashed in Rd7. Didn't see that coming. Need a few wins on the trot me thinks


----------



## jayse (16/5/10)

should have kept bazza, damn.
Plenty of swans in my team that all had awfull days with bradshaw late withdrawal, you have a good chance to beat me today Drsmurto.
Might be a close one, if I can get some cracker scores out of judd and montagna I might get over the line I am hoping.


----------



## kirem (16/5/10)

yep okeefe returned a low score and goodes finally showed something. Makes things difficult as Goodes was on the way out of the KEBABS

need Judd and Hodge to get a couple of nice scores


----------



## kirem (16/5/10)

damn it I lost by 44 points in the office league!


----------



## jayse (16/5/10)

kirem said:


> damn it I lost by 44 points in the office league!



Calling in sick tomorow then? B) 

Just got over the line at the very last minute against docs drunks here :super:


----------



## Fourstar (16/5/10)

yikes almost all of my players had sub average scores this week! sucks!


----------



## raven19 (17/5/10)

Some shockers and some good performances in my side this week.

Big match this round, 3rd (ravens) vs 5th (smurts) with only 20 points separating our scores this week and both teams only separated by %...


----------



## drsmurto (17/5/10)

jayse said:


> Calling in sick tomorow then? B)
> 
> Just got over the line at the very last minute against docs drunks here :super:



Close game Jayse, kudos to the sonics. 

Got belted in the other league i am in - the bloke scored 2350+. Ouch.

Hopefully i can resist the urge to trade this week and hope the drunks kick it up a notch against ravens mob. :unsure:


----------



## raven19 (17/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Hopefully i can resist the urge to trade this week and hope the drunks kick it up a notch against ravens mob. :unsure:



I have become the hunted this season for sure.

Keen to put a bottle on this one Smurts? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kleiny (17/5/10)

Kleiny vs Fourstars this week

YOUR GOIN DOWN


----------



## drsmurto (17/5/10)

raven19 said:


> I have become the hunted this season for sure.
> 
> Keen to put a bottle on this one Smurts? :icon_cheers:



A bottle of Imperial Landlord (tm) says the drunks are back on the winners list this time next week.


----------



## raven19 (17/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> A bottle of Imperial Landlord says the drunks are back on the winners list this time next week.



Your choice of a Mild or Schwartzbier (who am I kidding, probably both!) if my Raven's fail to fly high...


----------



## kirem (19/5/10)

I have a big game in the office league that will involve serious sledging for the winner and possibably a decent bottle of wine, so I need to add even more special sauce to the KEBABS this week.


----------



## jayse (20/5/10)

Team looks great Kirk, couple options there but I am thinking getting the exact right trades is getting harder.
At a guess I imagine Jack Trengove is the first in your sights for cashing in with waters second.

gunna do at least one trade with trengove this week straight to a gun (as I have cash in the bank) and maybe two trades depending on roberton but possibly looking more like webberly in for ladson.
I see you already got onto roberton, not sure how that will pan out now with ibbots' and suban back into the mix at freo, hoping to see him picked and staying in the team thats for sure.

Got easy games this week so could get away with not trading but the time is right to do those trades.


----------



## kirem (20/5/10)

jayse said:


> Team looks great Kirk, couple options there but I am thinking getting the exact right trades is getting harder.
> At a guess I imagine Jack Trengove is the first in your sights for cashing in with waters second.



you're around the money


----------



## raven19 (20/5/10)

Waters is scoring high enough to be a keeper imo. Wish I had him in my side! <_<


----------



## jayse (20/5/10)

raven19 said:


> Waters is scoring high enough to be a keeper imo. Wish I had him in my side! <_<




Kirems team is looking that good I don't think theres much more options unless he's going the sideways trade.


----------



## drsmurto (20/5/10)

jayse said:


> Kirems team is looking that good I don't think theres much more options unless he's going the sideways trade.



Fark thats a scary looking team Kirem's got. No weakness and still a few uptrades of rookies up his sleeve. 

Wont be betting against you, may as well send him a beer now.


----------



## kirem (20/5/10)

I have to beat this team this round;

http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/?p=othe...05803&lid=1


----------



## raven19 (21/5/10)

Brought in big Sandi this round into the ruck - should be a close match with Smurts this weekend... :unsure:


----------



## drsmurto (22/5/10)

raven19 said:


> Brought in big Sandi this round into the ruck - should be a close match with Smurts this weekend... :unsure:



Traded out 2 rookies that had earned me some dosh so have >500K waiting for trades next week. Needed to bring the 2 new drunks in this round as they had both played 2 games.

So i may fall a tad short this week - didn't trade out Davis and as usual, he sucked balls. He is gone next week.


----------



## raven19 (22/5/10)

Fark, Kennelly has done a knee, a miserable 2 points to his name only. That hurts...


----------



## raven19 (24/5/10)

What a miserably shithouse performance by my side.

Kennelly 2 points
Rioli 19 points
J Brown 38

That summed up my lads efforts.

So many to trade out, so few trades left!

Beers to Smurts - beating me by 60 points. My title defense is on shakier and shakier ground week by week!!!!


And the blues lost to hawthorn...


----------



## kirem (24/5/10)

scraped through with a win


----------



## Fourstar (24/5/10)

Kleiny said:


> Kleiny vs Fourstars this week
> *YOUR GOIN DOWN*




Should have put a bottle on it Kleiny!

Dismal effort for most teams i recon. Ive been procrastinating on dumping Zac Dawson, thinking he would come good as a bench warmer. After 1 handball and a kick with a bulletproof score of 8, he has been dumped. In comes Jackson Trengove! :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto (24/5/10)

kirem said:


> scraped through with a win



Fark, bet you were sweating on that one..... :lol: 

I've got 4 weeks to find another 200+ points to give you a run for your money....... :wacko:


----------



## kirem (24/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Fark, bet you were sweating on that one..... :lol:
> 
> I've got 4 weeks to find another 200+ points to give you a run for your money....... :wacko:




might save some trades especially for the Dr v KEBAB showdown


----------



## husky (24/5/10)

raven19 said:


> What a miserably shithouse performance by my side.
> 
> Kennelly 2 points
> Rioli 19 points
> ...



unfortunately I have the same 3 in my team. Kennelly will have to go, Wanted to trade Riolli out for over a month now but want to keep plenty of trades for the finals, as surely he will come good soon.......
Browny.... well hes carrying something just hope he comes good soon, its obviously holding him back.


----------



## raven19 (24/5/10)

husky said:


> unfortunately I have the same 3 in my team. Kennelly will have to go, Wanted to trade Riolli out for over a month now but want to keep plenty of trades for the finals, as surely he will come good soon.......
> Browny.... well hes carrying something just hope he comes good soon, its obviously holding him back.




Rule of thumb is they come good the week after you trade them out.

Murphys law.... :blink:


----------



## Pennywise (28/5/10)

Ahhh feck, quite a few in my team being rested this week apparently. Already done in my trades for this week to


----------



## raven19 (28/5/10)

Yeah, saw the demons are resting their two star kids vs the Cats.


----------



## drsmurto (28/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Ahhh feck, quite a few in my team being rested this week apparently. Already done in my trades for this week to






raven19 said:


> Yeah, saw the demons are resting their two star kids vs the Cats.



Melbourne is obviously serious about winning this week :huh: 

And with Davis out injured its time to pull the pin on his horrid season.... Welcome to the drunks Mr Chapman  

Oooh, Silvagni out, glad i traded him out last week.

EDIT - and Jayse takes on my rookies this week. Scored above 1500 for the 2nd time last week but I think this week will get ugly. Could be a 1000 point hiding.......


----------



## Fourstar (28/5/10)

Glad this week's a gimmie for me!  

Got to hate having benchwarmers that are nursing injuries and are not worth scrap even if they where selected (Robert Murphy for example), horrid season so far on the SC scores.

What the hell has happened to warnock? Gets injured, spends 3 weeks out then lives it up permanently in the VFL?! :huh: Just glad i have enough coverage i guess.


----------



## Pennywise (28/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Got to hate having benchwarmers that are nursing injuries and are not worth scrap even if they where selected (Robert Murphy for example), horrid season so far on the SC scores.




I waited far too long for Murphy to come good (which obviously didn't happen) before I booted him.


----------



## kirem (28/5/10)

rumour abounds that Nicnat is uncertain to play. we will know at 5pm. The rucks have been a difficult area this year.

made my trades, its cashcow time for me. Some have come good and are unlikely to increase in price, trade them in on new rookies and upgrade some mid-range-scores to keepers.

injuries could ruin my chance at the big end of year cheese


----------



## Fourstar (28/5/10)

kirem said:


> rumour abounds that Nicnat is uncertain to play. we will know at 5pm. The rucks have been a difficult area this year.
> 
> made my trades, its cashcow time for me. Some have come good and are unlikely to increase in price, trade them in on new rookies and upgrade some mid-range-scores to keepers.
> 
> injuries could ruin my chance at the big end of year cheese



considering he is 2nd last noted on the interchange list its not suprising, ive pushed him out as emergency and pulled in the big Mummy either way. He's Stewie Dew for a big one fresh outta suspension!!


----------



## jayse (28/5/10)

My forward line is giving me the shits already used something like 8 trades just in the forward line and its still a mess. :angry:


----------



## Pennywise (28/5/10)

Great, nicnat as well. That just f**ks me right up.


----------



## raven19 (28/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Great, nicnat as well. That just f**ks me right up.



Nah he is in the side now it would seem. No need to worry.


----------



## Kleiny (28/5/10)

Oh Melbourne rests T Scully just to f*&K me over

Screw u Melbourne


----------



## kirem (29/5/10)

NicNat is named on I/C bench for WCE and he got the arse from the KEBABS and Dustin Martin followed him out the door

but welcome to the KEBABS Jimmy Bartel and and Rhys Stanley


----------



## Pennywise (30/5/10)

Looking at the progresive score looks like I'm in for a good chance vs Husk,y 29 points up so far, my cptn hasn't played yet and looking at who's still to play I reckon my boys have one up on him. Fingers crossed I really need the points


----------



## kirem (30/5/10)

typical, Bartel didn't fire and Trengrove (the port one) found it tough going in the mud

I now find myself looking down the barrel of a loss!

on the upside we finally register a win and won't be pantsed this season!

Oh, were from Tigerland,
A fighting fury, were from Tigerland,
In any weather you will see us with a grin,
Risking head and shin,
If were behind then never mind,
Well fight and fight and win.
For were from Tigerland,
Well never weaken til the final sirens gone.
Like the Tigers of old,
Were strong and were bold.
For were from Tiger *YELLOW AND BLACK*,
For were from Tigerland.


----------



## raven19 (30/5/10)

Love to see Port lose.

Great song the Tige's one. We hardly hear it nowadays though!

Glorious muddy day at footy park too, good time to be on the couch when its that wet!


----------



## kirem (30/5/10)

NO barlow either!


----------



## raven19 (30/5/10)

kirem said:


> NO barlow either!



Thanks goodness for emergencies.

Reports are a hamstring.

What are the chances of a 1 week hammy? unlikey imo...
But everyone has him so no biggie...


----------



## Pennywise (31/5/10)

Good, a much needed win, could be an interesting one comming up against the Drunks.


----------



## raven19 (31/5/10)

Snuck a win but its hard work this season.

More tough matches coming up for me...


----------



## drsmurto (31/5/10)

My rookies scored 1694 despite barlow's 0 (no bench cover in the midfield when the demons rest Scully and trengove)!

Still got smashed by Jayse but they could cause a few people some stress by the end of the season....

And the drunks dipped below 2000 for only the 2nd time this season - again, barlows donut the cause.

Got some work to do this week on the track to get over uncle chop chop. :unsure:


----------



## kirem (31/5/10)

I snuck home in both my leagues only because I have a bench and Barlow's late withdrawl put some other teams in difficult place.


----------



## raven19 (31/5/10)

kirem said:


> I snuck home in both my leagues only because I have a bench and Barlow's late withdrawl put some other teams in difficult place.



'snuck home' ? You are killing sides every week like Jayse - your side is insanely high scoring! And making others like me very nervous! :unsure:


----------



## drsmurto (31/5/10)

Buddy Franklin out for a week. Again.


----------



## kirem (31/5/10)

MUST NOT BE TEMPTED TO TRADE!!!


----------



## raven19 (31/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Buddy Franklin out for a week. Again.



Crapola!!! He is doing this way too often this season...


----------



## kirem (31/5/10)

can't help it I have spied another trade!


----------



## drsmurto (1/6/10)

kirem said:


> MUST NOT BE TEMPTED TO TRADE!!!



I repeat this phrase over and over on Monday and yet by Tuesday i have already started doing the sums, can i afford x if i trade y for z etc etc. Scrawling through the averages, both total and the last 3 weeks taking into account which team is being played and are they likely to score big against this opponent.

Was easier given up the ciggies than walking away from SC. <_<


----------



## kirem (3/6/10)

forgive me father for I have traded.


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

I've made 2 trades today, I usually wait till' Friday arvo, but I feel it was the right move, untill I find out the players I traded for are out for the next 3 weeks  . I don't know why but I'm putting that extra effort in to beat the Drunks, sorry Doc but I think it's the threat that's making me work harder. I can beat you, but it's gonna take guts 'n' glory. I've got guts 'n' glory, I'm sure I do :unsure:


----------



## raven19 (4/6/10)

Not sure if I will be trading today - still have many duds to ditch but for whom?


----------



## Fourstar (4/6/10)

*feet up on the desk, filing nails.

Got the rookies this week Doc! Are they up to the challenge? After a shakey start the Spartans are on their way up the ladder (yeah right!)  

Bye Bye Maxy Rooke!  i cant bet on you to perform a comeback anytime soon and aint wasting my bench space when there are blokes like ryan okeefe dropping 1/2 their proice since the start of the season.

In comes O'Keefe! :super:


----------



## jayse (4/6/10)

No trades for me this week although I will be going in with no forward line bench cover this week but not too worried.

Good time to bring in o'keeke same as goodes I guess, o'keefe has cost me $200,000 so far and will most likely stay in my team all year now.


----------



## drsmurto (4/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've made 2 trades today, I usually wait till' Friday arvo, but I feel it was the right move, untill I find out the players I traded for are out for the next 3 weeks  . I don't know why but I'm putting that extra effort in to beat the Drunks, sorry Doc but I think it's the threat that's making me work harder. I can beat you, but it's gonna take guts 'n' glory. I've got guts 'n' glory, I'm sure I do :unsure:



Didn't trade this week so what you see is what you get. Will be a close game, lets hope my selection decisions have paid off.




Fourstar said:


> *feet up on the desk, filing nails.
> 
> Got the rookies this week Doc! Are they up to the challenge? After a shakey start the Spartans are on their way up the ladder (yeah right!)
> Bye Bye Maxy Rooke!  i cant bet on you to perform a comeback anytime soon and aint wasting my bench space when there are blokes like ryan okeefe dropping 1/2 their proice since the start of the season.



The rookies are fielding donuts again this week. Last weeks near 1700 was likely an exception to the rule but the boys are doing ok. Considering i have more than $6.5 million available to spend its not too shabby. Made the risky decision to make trengove captain rather than barlow. I have a feeling he will cut loose this week after a week off whilst barlow will be playing in a bog pit that is footy park.


----------



## drsmurto (5/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've made 2 trades today, I usually wait till' Friday arvo, but I feel it was the right move, untill I find out the players I traded for are out for the next 3 weeks  . I don't know why but I'm putting that extra effort in to beat the Drunks, sorry Doc but I think it's the threat that's making me work harder. I can beat you, but it's gonna take guts 'n' glory. I've got guts 'n' glory, I'm sure I do :unsure:



According to my calcs you are packing a donut in the backline (Fletcher was suspended and your emergencies wont play) and Goddard just scored me 188 last night :beerbang:


----------



## Pennywise (7/6/10)

Faaark, where the hell did you come from? A loss of more than 500pts for me, good job Dr S, bumped me out of the 8 too. Unfortunatly doesn't look like I'll win next week either if this weeks scores are anything to go by. Sonic Brew's lucky he didn't play any of the top scorers this week, could have been his first loss


----------



## raven19 (7/6/10)

This season just aint happening for the Ravens it would seem.

Another sub-par performance across the board in my team. NDS, Gibbs and Mitchell inparticular were disappointing. I have a heap of more tough games approaching too.

Trading does not seem to improve my side one bit of late either! :angry:


----------



## Fourstar (7/6/10)

Wow! I had some real flops this week! David Hille = 9!  Must have been all that talk about him 'coming out'!

Where did Brent Stanton go? Late omission? Good thing i had Trengove warming the bench as an emergency!

Going overseas this weekend, good thing ive got the B3s! I might struggle to get a complete side as im flying out thursday night and have to deal with extended benches!  Same scernario that killed me at the start of the season and consequently had to waste some trades.


----------



## jayse (7/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Faaark, where the hell did you come from? A loss of more than 500pts for me, good job Dr S, bumped me out of the 8 too. Unfortunatly doesn't look like I'll win next week either if this weeks scores are anything to go by. Sonic Brew's lucky he didn't play any of the top scorers this week, could have been his first loss




Yeap some big scores in supercoach this week and I'll be looking at my first loss pretty soon I am sure, still happy with my team considering this week I had two of my main forwards on the bench.


----------



## drsmurto (7/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Faaark, where the hell did you come from? A loss of more than 500pts for me, good job Dr S, bumped me out of the 8 too. Unfortunatly doesn't look like I'll win next week either if this weeks scores are anything to go by. Sonic Brew's lucky he didn't play any of the top scorers this week, could have been his first loss



Woo hoo!

Best score for the year. And i had 370 points on the bench including greenwood's 111. :beerbang:


----------



## kirem (8/6/10)

The KEBABS are looking solid enough. some trades left for injuries and upgrades for later in the season.

I heard a rumour that pods played with a sore groin? any truth in that?


----------



## raven19 (8/6/10)

AFL.com.au has an article saying he would essentially play as Mooney wont - and they need someone big upfront. You'd think he would play - only a week or so till mid season break.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/6/10)

kirem said:


> The KEBABS are looking solid enough. some trades left for injuries and upgrades for later in the season.
> 
> I heard a rumour that pods played with a sore groin? any truth in that?




according to "On The Couch" interview he slipped on wet carpet while warming up and felt a minor groin strain, but felt okay after warming up. His words - no problems.

Whacked that bottle in post today so look to get sometime end of week.



> raven19 Posted Yesterday, 09:27 AM
> This season just aint happening for the Ravens it would seem.
> 
> Another sub-par performance across the board in my team. NDS, Gibbs and Mitchell inparticular were disappointing. I have a heap of more tough games approaching too.




Na na nanana .. I beat Raven! Two real wins ... doing my best to avoid the wooden spoon!
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (8/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Na na nanana .. I beat Raven! Two real wins ... doing my best to avoid the wooden spoon!
> :icon_chickcheers:



After winning the flag last season, I have become the hunted!


----------



## kirem (8/6/10)

raven19 said:


> After winning the flag last season, I have become the hunted!



hasbeen!


----------



## Pennywise (8/6/10)

Yeah, you were so last year man :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (9/6/10)

It's a lot higher scoring this year, particularly at the pointy end of the table so i think a lot of people are getting a better handle on the tactics required to succeed in SC.

But there is nothing like taking our last seasons premier! :icon_cheers:

EDIT - Maguire out for 4 weeks with tendinitis - i bet that screws up just about everyone!


----------



## jayse (9/6/10)

Looks like my early good run to the season is coming to a halt, most of you guys have now caught up on the points scoring and now my team is starting to fall apart.

Thinking about maybe just coping a couple losses in the next few weeks rather then using up to many more trades, we will see.


----------



## kirem (10/6/10)

and we find ourselves at the selection table once again for the week.

some significant outs, players named that have an injury cloud over them

to trade or not

decisions decisions....


----------



## drsmurto (11/6/10)

kirem said:


> and we find ourselves at the selection table once again for the week.
> 
> some significant outs, players named that have an injury cloud over them
> 
> ...



I could field a team this week without trading but higgins has been asking for the boot for a while now and I think trengove (Melb) has peaked so is ripe for a downgrade.


----------



## jayse (11/6/10)

Yeah trengove peaked a couple weeks back pretty much, I upgraded him to daniel cross and now my midfield is super solid.

I will be going into this week with no forward or back emergencies.

I gather we will not see final teams for mondays game before lock out tonite which sucks.


----------



## drsmurto (11/6/10)

Out goes trengove and higgins, i resisted for at least 5 minutes  

Team is looking reasonably solid now although its still going to be a stretch to challenge the KEBABS and Sonicbrew (i put down last week as a bad one, not the norm Jayse - you aint fooling me) but a top 4 finish is my aim with a few trades and some $$$ in the bank.


----------



## Pennywise (11/6/10)

Just having a look at the team selections & injuries for the round, I'm in some serious troble. Got at least 3 that wont be playing, and my bench is lacking anything. Wasn't expecting a win this week either but I'd like to at least show up to the game


----------



## drsmurto (11/6/10)

Un-named magpie forced out with injury


----------



## Pennywise (11/6/10)

Knowing my luck it'll be the player I traded in about a hour ago


----------



## drsmurto (11/6/10)

Shane O'Bree is the player replaced by Brad Dick so i doubt that affects anyone


----------



## raven19 (11/6/10)

Jayse, we are all keen to know if the Gyz will play on Monday. I am ditching Howlett for him to free up some moolah. Now what to do with Hille?!??! :angry:


----------



## jayse (13/6/10)

I stuffed up friday drinking beer and missed lock out so have missed the boat on gys, all I can do is hope he doesn't play tomorow.


----------



## raven19 (13/6/10)

jayse said:


> I stuffed up friday drinking beer and missed lock out so have missed the boat on gys, all I can do is hope he doesn't play tomorow.



I have never seen you drink a beer before, you must be lying!   

I think you can safely sit on your side for a few weeks without too much worry. Top 4 looks wrapped up almost...


----------



## raven19 (15/6/10)

Here is me thinking my 2200+ score was good, but next week I play Trav who is scoring 2400's!!!! Fark!


----------



## kirem (15/6/10)

good game by the KEBABs

more importantly...(sing it loud!)



*YELLOW AND BLACK*


----------



## jayse (15/6/10)

Unreal scores there by the Kebabs.

A pretty good belting for me for my first loss well done trav.


----------



## raven19 (15/6/10)

Re: Tigers - Jack Riewoldt was paying around $9 for the Coleman prior to his bag of 10. I presume he would be paying a lot less now!


----------



## Pennywise (15/6/10)

Damn it, got whipped again. Let's hope I can get up against the Rookies :unsure:


----------



## drsmurto (15/6/10)

WTF.

No Brown and the 1st game i draft in Didak he is a no show.


----------



## Kleiny (15/6/10)

My team is firing but they had better not injure themselves with a long way to go and not many trades.

Kleiny


----------



## kirem (18/6/10)

Split-round rules make things difficult. It's a bigger punt than normal rounds.

in the words of the beastie boys (no sleep 'til brooklyn....)

_NO TRADE 'TIL FINALS_


----------



## Pennywise (18/6/10)

I have a couple of players back in this week so I should be ok. I really don't want to loose to the Rookies


----------



## jayse (18/6/10)

chappy comes in for sonic brew potentially adding another 80 points or so, still a way off of kirems current scoring though.


----------



## kirem (18/6/10)

when is Nick back?

I just did a look around the AFL news sites and can't see a current update.

I feel sorry for anyone with essendon players in their side. If it rains, the other side will be left playing aginst themselves


----------



## Pennywise (18/6/10)

I think he's supposed to be back round 17. And it wouldn't matter if it rains for the Bombers game, we'll only play 2-3 quaters anyway


----------



## kirem (19/6/10)

I have a dreamteam side as well, I have a bit more of a play on that one and will take bigger risks. So this week I decided to put hodge as captain, bad move I thought....then the team I am playing had the same idea, so it doesn't seem so bad after all


----------



## Pennywise (19/6/10)

Well the first time in a while that the Bombers played a full 4 quarters and we still lost, was a bloody good game though. I haven't sworn at the TV for ages


----------



## kirem (19/6/10)

*YELLOW AND BLACK*


----------



## raven19 (19/6/10)

Kreuzer has done a knee... will hurt my side and many others I suspect!

The Blues just sucked donkey balls tonight (again!).


----------



## Pennywise (20/6/10)

I know it's a split round and all, and f**k all games have been played. But looking at the breakdown of scores so far, me 400 and something, Doc's Rookies 1000 :blink: . Think I'm f**ked, how humiliating


----------



## kirem (21/6/10)

bloody hell the KEBABS may be in trouble!

a number players have injury or tribuneral concerns

Judd
Pav
Lake
Duffield
Hodge

half my backline is suspect!

and it is only half way through the round


----------



## drsmurto (21/6/10)

A bit closer now HB79 but the rookies are looking like they will push you all the way. A good choice of captain helped (barlow played a blinder) but looking at who you have left to play i think i will fall 100 short.

As for my A team, I left Brown and Maguire on the bench to be traded at a later date and now my #1 ruckman goes down (kreuzer). 

Add Pav and Hodge's injury concerns to that and next weeks game between the drunks and the KEBABs may see the winner limp across the line!

And now the crows are equal bottom on points after the tigers win.


----------



## raven19 (21/6/10)

It will be a bit rough if the rookies actually win vs a proper team!

Being a Blues man, I was shattered :icon_vomit: in terms of Carlton (plus their pitiful peformance) AND my SC side, ACL injuries are not good at all.


----------



## kirem (22/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Whacked that bottle in post today so look to get sometime end of week.



The bottle hasn't turned up. Hope it didn't get lost in the mail.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/6/10)

kirem said:


> The bottle hasn't turned up. Hope it didn't get lost in the mail.



No, got as far as Batemans Bay Mail Centre (25klm away). Got a card early last week telling me the package I was posting was leaking- could I come collect it from BBMC. Couldn't get there until Friday - fair dinkum. more bubble wrap and tape than I reckon I needed, but somehow the bottle cap came off and sabout half of said contents had been ejected. Had a minor argument that it was AP fault - careless mistreatment- told them they must not have dropped it once but several times from a great height, but they not too happy as I used un-regular packaging (not the standard AP bottle carrier). Bottle still intact - just loose lid. 

Compromise - if I buy said standard packaging, they would pay for postage. Replacement will be posted tomorrow (Wednesday) when next at a Post Office, different beer but hopefully it will get to you safe and sound.

My apologies.


----------



## jayse (25/6/10)

As expected the week after I bring in chapman he is now injured, hamstring strain at training, listed as only 2 weeks out though ATM.


----------



## raven19 (25/6/10)

Me too. Traded him in for J Brown.

Always a risk with his dodgy hammies.


----------



## Kevman (25/6/10)

Damn Chappie being out.

Thought I might have had a chance of beating Kebab. One extra player played but 211 points in front.

Guess I'll have to cross my fingers, toes and eyes to get over the line on this one. <_<


----------



## husky (25/6/10)

not happy chappy, gonna cost me due to the stupid split round, I cant even trade an emergency as theyre locked out having played already. grrrrrr


----------



## raven19 (25/6/10)

Kennelly has pulled out also. Basterd!


----------



## Pennywise (28/6/10)

Bloody close one DrS, but I saved a little face with a 27 point win. Seems like I'm going backwards this year though my scores are getting lower and lower


----------



## raven19 (28/6/10)

That is a close one HB!

Any win is a good win though. Suprised my side snuck past Trav - with a donut and Kruzer going down in the 1st qtr.

Got a dummy side this week thank goodness.


----------



## drsmurto (28/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Bloody close one DrS, but I saved a little face with a 27 point win. Seems like I'm going backwards this year though my scores are getting lower and lower



the rookies almost got their first real scalp of the season......

And the drunks limped over 2000. If we played the kebabs this week we would have won..... i doubt you'll be down next week though Kirk......

Now to find a new ruckman, a forward and a backman...... with only 2 trades allowed per week


----------



## raven19 (28/6/10)

Who did you lose in the forward and back lines Dr?

20 trades nowhere near enough in this game it would seem...


----------



## jayse (28/6/10)

Copped my first zero this week, had chappy covered by bradshaw being named then he doesn't even make the field, could have almost picked that happening.
With that and kruezer still managed wins all round, just glad I didn't go with hodge as captian as I almost did.


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/10)

DrSmurto said:


> the rookies almost got their first real scalp of the season......
> 
> And the drunks limped over 2000. If we played the kebabs this week we would have won..... i doubt you'll be down next week though Kirk......
> 
> Now to find a new ruckman, a forward and a backman...... with only 2 trades allowed per week




What a crappy round smurto. I ended up with a donut with sylvia and no forward backup (still holding onto jbrown and amonfries) So many sub par scores from pleanty of good players. 7 donuts in my team for lastround. Praying for some blokes to come back this week.


----------



## drsmurto (28/6/10)

raven19 said:


> Who did you lose in the forward and back lines Dr?
> 
> 20 trades nowhere near enough in this game it would seem...



Maguire and Brown. Not technically lost but plenty of $$ warming the pine and will be for a few more weeks.

A few weeks ago i not only had a full team firing but full bench cover.

Now i have no bench cover and with Kreuzer gone i am stuck. Used up almost all of my trades to get the team i have and still 5 games to go before the finals.  

Think i will have to take a few losses and try and hold onto a top 4 position until brown and maguire return.


----------



## raven19 (28/6/10)

She is a harsh mistress ye old SC...

I traded J Brown out last week for Chappy, and second half of the split rounds he pulls out with a hammy. Murphy's Law strikes again! :angry:


----------



## Kevman (28/6/10)

Hot Damn that was a good week.  

Now I think they should play split rounds every week  

Didn't hold much hope with Chappy out guaranteeing me a donut. But the Catters held strong and surged away. Even makes up for that debacle that occurred on Friday night.

Still, some trades will be in order to get rid of Kruezer.


----------



## drsmurto (28/6/10)

raven19 said:


> She is a harsh mistress ye old SC...
> 
> I traded J Brown out last week for Chappy, and second half of the split rounds he pulls out with a hammy. Murphy's Law strikes again! :angry:



One of the reasons i resist the temptation to make major changes over the split round, too many teams rest players to give them the extra week to recover. Play havoc with team selection so i find it easier to take a loss if its needed rather than make changes.

That said, chappy in for brown will pay dividends. At his price though i think i will keep him, plus i already have chappy. Not too many 300K players average in the 90s and i am gambling on the fact he will come back stronger after the break :unsure:


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/10)

Stevie J out for at least 3 weeks and Baker out for 9 if he pleads guilty.

Thankfully neither of these are in my team.

Another week where the extended round will screw us over, first game on Thursday so Sunday teams will still be unknown largely at lockout.


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Another week where the extended round will screw us over, first game on Thursday so Sunday teams will still be unknown largely at lockout.



Its groundhog day!

Reminds me of round 1. <_<


----------



## raven19 (29/6/10)

Although Round 1 had a partial lockout also - hence you had till Fri night to change players (other than the teams who had played on the Thursday). I dont believe we get that option this week though. Basterds! At least we will know who comes in for Kruz, either Warnock or Hampson - money is on Hampson, even though I have carried Warnock on the bench since day 1... <_<


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/10)

raven19 said:


> At least we will know who comes in for Kruz, either Warnock or Hampson - money is on Hampson, even though I have carried Warnock on the bench since day 1... <_<



Its discussed they will go with 3 talls. +1 for warnock wasting pine in the ruck department this season, i think i might bring him in this week as NicNat might need a rest from my side along with davild hille to keep warming the pine for me. He can keep his dodgy hammy on the sidelines this week and leave the top scores to the big MUMMY!


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/10)

In 2 minds, do i do the downgrade/upgrade combo and bring in big Sandy or sit on my loot and bring in bellchambers......

Will bellchambers play out the rest of the season?

EDIT - just noticed hille is back so bellchmabers is probably not the smart option!


----------



## raven19 (29/6/10)

You have already played and beaten my lads, so I say trade away young man, burn those trades!

In all seriousness though, if you can get Sandi into your side, then do it.


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/10)

Hille injured at training yesterday so he's still 3 weeks away.

Chappy is back apparently. I hope so cos Gumby on the bench is only punching out 50 which whilst better than a donut is not what i need to knock of ol' garlic breath.  

Brown is still a few weeks away at not worth trading out now.


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/10)

Fourstar said:


> Its discussed they will go with 3 talls. +1 for warnock wasting pine in the ruck department this season, i think i might bring him in this week as NicNat might *need a rest from my side along with davild hille* to keep warming the pine for me. He can keep his dodgy hammy on the sidelines this week and leave the top scores to the big MUMMY!





DrSmurto said:


> Hille injured at training yesterday so he's still 3 weeks away.









No i didnt steal the delorean! I knew the hammy would be suspect!


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/10)

huh, what a waste of money for carlton. They are not playing warnock. he's played 5 games in 2 seasons on a 4 year 1.6million$ contract.

Money well spent.

Looks like NicNat and Big Mummy will be on the starting 22 after all.


----------



## raven19 (30/6/10)

Could just about ditch Warnock from my side then, no point though as Kruz is out for the season and worth more $$$.


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/10)

raven19 said:


> Could just about ditch Warnock from my side then, no point though as Kruz is out for the season and worth more $$$.




It might just be a 1 week thing. Like how Geelong has put dawson simpson on the back burner and rotated Trent West in.


----------



## raven19 (1/7/10)

So what happened to those with Kruz?

I left it too late - fortunately its a bye round for me.

I went Kruz to HMac in my DT side though.


----------



## drsmurto (2/7/10)

I bit the bullet and now have Sandilands.

And it seems Kirem didn't update his team as he has Chapman on the bench and Stevie J on the park.... maybe i have a chance


----------



## Pennywise (2/7/10)

Glad I've got a B team this week, about 5 of my players are no shows, and I have no bench


----------



## Kevman (2/7/10)

raven19 said:


> So what happened to those with Kruz?



I went Kruz for Trent West then upgraded Raines to Enright with the savings.


----------



## Fourstar (2/7/10)

What a shitty match lastnight for Daniel Rich! I shoudl have rested him instead of Trengove to bring in walker. Known my luck Trengove will have a blinder against st kilda.  

You try and play your cards safe. It gets you nowhere!


----------



## raven19 (2/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I bit the bullet and now have Sandilands.
> 
> And it seems Kirem didn't update his team as he has Chapman on the bench and Stevie J on the park.... maybe i have a chance



Double score!

I hope he extends me a similar courtesy when we meet in a few weeks.


----------



## kirem (2/7/10)

Yep, looks like at least one donut in my team this round. Took the family away on an awesome holiday to Kangaroo Island and it wasn't until the footy came on last night that I remembered about SC and DT. I was unable to drive a keyboard at that stage and probably couldn't find internet easily to sort my team out.

I'll take the loss on the chin.


----------



## raven19 (3/7/10)

Barlow broken leg! An injury affecting most or all sides... and another trade...


----------



## Pennywise (4/7/10)

That looked f**king painfull man, especially when he tried to get up and his leg just bent like spaghetti. Not in my team though, not that it'll make sweet FA difference the way I'm going


----------



## drsmurto (5/7/10)

You scare me Kirem.  

You don't even bother to log in and switch out players who aren't playing, score donuts and still punch out 2200+ scores.

Be very afraid!

Close game but still fell short....... and i thought since drunks love kebabs i was a shoe in :lol:


----------



## kirem (5/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> You scare me Kirem.
> 
> You don't even bother to log in and switch out players who aren't playing, score donuts and still punch out 2200+ scores.
> 
> ...



a kebab will never let you down!

got some decisions to make on trades now.

what was the bet again?


----------



## Fourstar (5/7/10)

barlow and zeibell down and out for the season. i can see plenty of blokes using two trades this week!

I had a close one this week. went down by 99 points and had a donut in the side


----------



## raven19 (5/7/10)

Will have to trade Barlow out for sure, time to bring in an ultra premium mid... maybe a Montagna or a Swan...

Big matchup vs Fourstar this week!


----------



## Fourstar (5/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Will have to trade Barlow out for sure, time to bring in an ultra premium mid... maybe a Montagna or a Swan...
> 
> Big matchup vs Fourstar this week!



Hopefully i can get my pine warmers off their donuts! Need monfries or sylvia back asap. Would be good to get Matt Maguire back on the starting 22 as well.

If the odds where not against me getting pumped Raven, i'd put a bottle on it!


----------



## raven19 (5/7/10)

Still a lot of luck in the game, anything can happen on the day.

By me not trading out Kruz last week (bye week opponent), and now with Barlow out this week, I am forced into 2 trades just to keep a full side!

If someone else pulls out I could be in big trouble!!!

The return of pine warmers is definately required.

(Feel free to send the beer through early in the week mate). :lol:


----------



## jayse (5/7/10)

Highest score for me this year this round only beating my previous year high by one point i think, very supprised given the injuries and stuffing up with the whole not knowing who is in and out with the thursday game, holding onto Tippet has paid off.
Gotta put more thought into capt choice, if only I had of gone swan or montagna this week I would have had a crazy high score, at least those two made up for the several dud performances.

If I can only do it again when I play the Kebabs in a couple weeks, got 7 trades left but not a great deal of options really, every waking hour from now till then shall be spent on working out how to win that game.


----------



## kirem (6/7/10)

the kebabs are in for a tough few weeks and may limp into the finals to save the few remaining trades.

looking down the barrel of a couple of losses all in an effort to save some trades for the pointy end of the season.


----------



## raven19 (6/7/10)

Just read S Mitchell out for 2 with hand sugery.

Fark, guaranteed 1 donut minimum now, as I have Kruz, Barlow and Mitchell in my side with no bench!

Fourstar will be rubbing his hands together in glee!


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Fourstar will be rubbing his hands together in glee!



Still not putting a bottle on it! :lol: I need some serious returns too but unfortunatly there are no real show stoppers in my side atm to give me a good blowout score. been chugging away at the 1900-2000 range alot. Just not strong enough.

A few names im happy to hold onto once finals roll around however the only issue is the amount of essendon and brissy players in my side! h34r: 

Hell, majority of my players are in sides outside the top 8! :unsure:


----------



## Kevman (7/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> A few names im happy to hold onto once finals roll around however the only issue is the amount of essendon and brissy players in my side! h34r:
> 
> Hell, majority of my players are in sides outside the top 8! :unsure:



Doesn't matter as the Grand Final in Supercoach is round 22. The biggest issue for supercoach teams in the finals is when stars are rested or teams start playing kids.


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

Kevman said:


> Doesn't matter as the Grand Final in Supercoach is round 22. The biggest issue for supercoach teams in the finals is when stars are rested or teams start playing kids.




Oh, thats good to know then!

Atleast the rookies will get a good show in hey Doc!


----------



## kirem (8/7/10)

anyone got Fyfe?


----------



## raven19 (8/7/10)

Fark a heap of names out this week, was hoping to grab Leon Davis at some stage possibly to use MPP... he is having a shocker this season.

Thinking with Barlow out for a new middie this week, I need to sit on Mitchell's donut, and trade Kruz out instead.


----------



## drsmurto (9/7/10)

The rookies are still struggling to field a full team and with barlow out and no like for like replacement score-wise the days of threatening an upset may be gone. Captaincy now rests on JPods broad shoulders.

The drunks have another tough game this week but am hopeful for a win.


----------



## Fourstar (9/7/10)

Well the spartans should come back hard this week. :icon_chickcheers: The only area i cant fill with an emergency is the ruck department but with big Mummy and NicNat there, its a decent enough combo.

I just hope bringing back the blokes from soreness (sylvia and sidebottom) doesnt bite me in the arse by putting DRich (out of form anyway) and Shane Edwards on the pine as emergencies.

Will be a good battle Raven! Hopefully the underdog can put away your depleted side!


----------



## Pennywise (9/7/10)

Have an easy by this week, then 2 weeks of absolutely getting thrashed, then maybe a win agains the sofa's. Setting my sights on at least winning the miner finals, hopefully :unsure: 
Most of my team will be back from holidays next week so my scores should start looking like I've at least showed up


----------



## husky (9/7/10)

Thankfully I have a dummy side again this week. Had to get Goddard in and rid my team of Grimes. Waiting for some trades again next week to get a replacment in for Barlow.


----------



## raven19 (9/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Will be a good battle Raven! Hopefully the underdog can put away your depleted side!



It shall be a belter mate. Yet to decide on my second trade of the round though...


----------



## jayse (9/7/10)

kirem said:


> anyone got Fyfe?



Yeap I will cop a zero in the forward line this week with 3 players out there, I think that was just a crunch to the head for fyfe and proberly be back next week, could have been worse as i think it was roberton who he ran into so we could have lost two players out of that one.


This week sandilands comes in for me finally and will have to wait till next week to bring Nick Riewoldt back in, looking good so far but my bench is just a injury list.


----------



## kirem (9/7/10)

I have a DT as well, so I take my trading addiction out on that one and now have zero trades left now. As long as I beat the office players I am a winner.


----------



## drsmurto (9/7/10)

My SC team the Drunks are entered in another league with my footy mates (most are retired like me).

I am top of the table on that by % only - the top 7 are tied on points 8 wins a piece.


----------



## kirem (9/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> My SC team the Drunks are entered in another league with my footy mates (most are retired like me).
> 
> I am top of the table on that by % only - the top 7 are tied on points 8 wins a piece.



interesting league, drop a game and you risk out of the finals!

My SC team is in the winemaking team league and my DT is in the viticultural/GLO team league, both are must wins for me, couple that with games on this league that have beers on the punt and this whole SC/DT thing is close to sheep stations for me.


----------



## kirem (10/7/10)

bloody hell Godard out last minute! that pretty much hands me a loss!


----------



## raven19 (12/7/10)

Suprised I scored over 2100 with some pitiful performances and a donut with Mitchell out. The Spartans were robbed!

Kebabs this week, biggest test of the season for me... will have to burn another trade just to be competitive me thinks... <_<


----------



## drsmurto (12/7/10)

The drunks scraped home this week.

I have a week off against a B team to lick my wounds and limp to the finals holding on to a few trades.


----------



## kirem (12/7/10)

Not sure if I need to burn a trade this week or next or both.

need to put some work into my side this week


----------



## raven19 (12/7/10)

kirem said:


> need to put some work into my side this week



Read: Ravens about to lose some feathers...  

Best to hold onto those Trades Kirem B)


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Suprised I scored over 2100 with some pitiful performances and a donut with Mitchell out. The Spartans were robbed!
> Kebabs this week, biggest test of the season for me... will have to burn another trade just to be competitive me thinks... <_<



Some very poor results all round by the looks of things. Blokes like enright, ballantyne, monfries, byrnes getting sub 50 scores. Disasterous!

12 out of the 25 players available scored sub average. WELLL Below for most! <_< 

Rich had a stellar game, (what was i thinking putting him out for sidebottom coming back from injury) although Sylvia did me proud.

Hmm. might do some analysis this week and bump a few blokes who are looking weary.


----------



## drsmurto (13/7/10)

Barry Hall out for a week or 2 with a dodgy ankle.

Petrenko broke his foot and is gone for the season.

But the big news is J Brown could be back this week. He's been warming the bench for the drunks for the past month.

Buddy escaped suspension.... just...


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Buddy escaped suspension.... just...



Bastard!


----------



## raven19 (13/7/10)

Mitchell may return this week - 1wk after hand surgery. I hope he does for my sides sake!


----------



## kirem (13/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Mitchell may return this week - 1wk after hand surgery. I hope he does for my sides sake!



and do a season ending injury.


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/10)

kirem said:


> and do a season ending injury.



Thats round 22 for the hawks, in case anyone was wondering!


----------



## Kleiny (13/7/10)

J. Brown back could really help lift the hoops we need it


----------



## Fourstar (16/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> J. Brown back could really help lift the hoops we need it



J. Brown comes in for me at the expense of R. Murphy
S. Gilham goes out for M. Maguires return
Trengrove out with a hip complaint, in comes A. Walker. 


Assuming my talent dont rack up sub 50's again this weekend im looking for a good score! A really good score. I damn need it or else i'll be finishing up in the bottom 1/2


----------



## raven19 (16/7/10)

I may actually have a full starting lineup this week pending Mitchell actually playing. But fark the Kebabs have strength and depth on every line!


----------



## Pennywise (16/7/10)

This may well be the first year I haven't used up all my trades by now, I may even have some left come finals


----------



## drsmurto (16/7/10)

With J Brown back in the side and a B team to play the drunks are having a cruisy week with no trades made. 

Might even get enough of a % boost to leapfrog the Kebabs into 2nd possy on the ladder and get valuable home ground advantage for the finals.... :beerbang: :lol:


----------



## jayse (16/7/10)

Teams looking better this week then it has for awhile even have good emergencies this week so hoping for another close to 2400 score, if only it can all stay together for a few more weeks, knock of the kebabs in a couple weeks and take out the minor premiership and be well placed for the finals, heres hoping anyway.


----------



## raven19 (16/7/10)

L Franklin out with an ankle.


----------



## drsmurto (16/7/10)

raven19 said:


> L Franklin out with an ankle.



Drafted the bastard into my DT side last night <_<


----------



## Fourstar (16/7/10)

raven19 said:


> L Franklin out with an ankle.



makes up for him not getting suspended.


----------



## raven19 (16/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Drafted the bastard into my DT side last night <_<



Dont trade till Fri arvo!



Fourstar said:


> makes up for him not getting suspended.



Yeah a few players have gotten a good run with the Tribunal. Which is now a lottery at best it would seem.


----------



## kirem (16/7/10)

Happy to keep my trades and loose this round. Only need to stay in the top 4.

Sorry Raven, it is all about calculated trades and ladder position this time of year.

tanking anybody?


----------



## raven19 (16/7/10)

kirem said:


> Happy to keep my trades and loose this round. Only need to stay in the top 4.
> 
> Sorry Raven, it is all about calculated trades and ladder position this time of year.
> 
> tanking anybody?



Dude, I'll take the win if you require a loss!  

Seems unlikely though. Its a fair old side you have put together there Kirem.


----------



## kirem (16/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Dude, I'll take the win if you require a loss!
> 
> Seems unlikely though. Its a fair old side you have put together there Kirem.



there are some weaknesses in it. forward line needs a tune up, ruck area could be stronger.

I'll be keeping a close eye on a couple underperforming Sydney players this weekend.

Has Goodes turned the corner?
How does Goddard play after a week off, did the 'virus' take it out of him?
Is Gaz in the crest of a slump?
How does Fyfe play after a rest?
Do I play Maguire after injury or stick with mike's brother Josh Hunt?  
Will Warnock take the field for the salary cap cheats - Carltoon?
will Mr Brown come back better than ever?
Without Barlow are the other Freo players going to struggle?

and will the mighty Tigers continue their resurgence and put the shinboners back in their butcher shops?


----------



## kirem (17/7/10)

hmmm.... Geelong....... WTF?


----------



## drsmurto (17/7/10)

kirem said:


> hmmm.... Geelong....... WTF?



With my side containing Ablett, Bartel, Enright, Chapman and Pods it will be a low scoring week for me. Only Chappy posted a half decent score and i made the mistake of switching the captain from goddard to ablett this week. Didnt think the crows had a decent tagger.

I tipped the cats too


----------



## Pennywise (18/7/10)

Soooooo, anyone got LeCras in their side?


----------



## raven19 (18/7/10)

Dal Santo's donut killed me this week, plus a poor skipper choice in Watson. Kebabs just keep on rolling!


----------



## kirem (19/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Dal Santo's donut killed me this week, plus a poor skipper choice in Watson. Kebabs just keep on rolling!



you should know as well as anyone that you need emergencies in every part of the ground. I choose not to use 1 of the 3 emergencies in the ruck. This time of year is notorious for last minute 'viruses' and players pulling out of matches aka resting key players before the finals.

I must admit when I saw your captain choice, I thought this can go one of two ways - stupidity or a masterstroke.

I think one AHB SC team is quietly slipping under the RADAR and it is time to out them - Have a good look at Big Kevs Catters. I will put my money on them being in the GF and good chance to take it out.


----------



## Pennywise (19/7/10)

Mmmmm, no matter what I do I can't get my scores back up, not looking good at all


----------



## drsmurto (19/7/10)

Jaysus

Lucky i was playing a B team. :blink:


----------



## raven19 (19/7/10)

kirem said:


> you should know as well as anyone that you need emergencies in every part of the ground. I choose not to use 1 of the 3 emergencies in the ruck. This time of year is notorious for last minute 'viruses' and players pulling out of matches aka resting key players before the finals.
> 
> I must admit when I saw your captain choice, I thought this can go one of two ways - stupidity or a masterstroke.
> 
> I think one AHB SC team is quietly slipping under the RADAR and it is time to out them - Have a good look at Big Kevs Catters. I will put my money on them being in the GF and good chance to take it out.



Its using another precious trade though mate, of which I have precious few left...

If I can just hold onto a top 8 spot... a bit like my beloved Blues.


----------



## Fourstar (19/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Soooooo, anyone got LeCras in their side?




I did and dropped him 3 weeks into the season for shannon byrnes! <_< 5 pt avg difference between the two so its not that bad of a trade.

Dismal week for most of us. Alot of key players are beginning to under perform atm. Looks like i might think about keeping some of the younger blokes in the side and put the seniors on the pine for a week or two. All the bokes sitting on the pine that are playing are scoring more than most of them in my starting 22. atleast i can test the theory against B4 this week. :beerbang:


----------



## kirem (19/7/10)

beer turned up fatgodzilla, in the fridge chilling ready for the weekend

thanks :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kevman (19/7/10)

kirem said:


> I think one AHB SC team is quietly slipping under the RADAR and it is time to out them - Have a good look at Big Kevs Catters. I will put my money on them being in the GF and good chance to take it out.



We are just doing a Geelong in 2007 and keeping a lid on it. Thank you very much B) There is nothing to see here. We're just a team of "dribblers".


----------



## kirem (19/7/10)

Kevman said:


> We are just doing a Geelong in 2007 and keeping a lid on it. Thank you very much B) There is nothing to see here. We're just a team of "dribblers".



what a load of BS, you are the gun team in the comp! beat me easily a few weeks ago and no-one said boo!

I suggest everyone keep an eye on BK's catters


----------



## raven19 (19/7/10)

kirem said:


> I must admit when I saw your captain choice, I thought this can go one of two ways - stupidity or a masterstroke.



Was hoping it was the latter! :icon_cheers: 

Had to take a punt to beat your side, unfortunately it did not pan out - should've gone with Hodge. NDS donut hurt too.

Jebus aint Captain in my side anymore until he shows a turnaroud in form. Has he already agreed to Gold Coast terms? Or just getting more game time up forward, hence less time in the guts...


----------



## Fourstar (19/7/10)

i just crapped my pants for 1/2 a second as a cats supporter and a supercoach player.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/afl/pods...f-1225893984898


----------



## raven19 (19/7/10)

He has been a bloody handy player thus far in SC and for the Catters in general.

He and Barlow have given all us 30+ year olds hopes of getting an AFL game still... :lol:


----------



## raven19 (20/7/10)

Playfair (Sydney) announced his retirement - back injury.

Another dud on the fwd line bench for me.


----------



## kirem (21/7/10)

OK Mr SonicBrew, do we have a little wager on this round or not?


----------



## raven19 (21/7/10)

NDS is back this week apparently.

Warnock to get a game with Carlton.

And Aker has been fired by the Doggies.


----------



## kirem (21/7/10)

Pav is carrying an injury!

Stevie J is back!

and I feel like trading this week...

Bit of a sad way for Aker to leave the game, he truly was a champion in a champion side at Brisbane. He said some stuff that someone in his position shouldn't have, but he also said a lot of things that the general public thought as well.

As Tony Jones said, the bulldogs new what he was like before they took him and his contract had a media clause written in it.


----------



## Fourstar (23/7/10)

Bye Bye D Hille, Bye Bye Nic Nat.

HELLLO SANDILANDS! That should bump my ruck department by anywhere up to 50 points a round! :beerbang: 

Now ive just got to hope he and mumford dont go down win injuries and Tom Bellchambers and Warnock continue to get games! h34r: 

Without risk you dont get the spoils!


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/10)

Whoa, nearly took out the Ravens. Bit late for me to try the whole comeback thing now though


----------



## Fourstar (26/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> HELLLO SANDILANDS! That should bump my ruck department by anywhere up to 50 points a round! :beerbang:



Ha, would you believe it. Trade in Sandilands and he has his lowest socre of the season at a record breaking 45! 70 points below his average! <_< 

Ive got some real stars struggling atm, Rich, Enright, O'Keefe. Kinda upsetting actually. I cant even buy myself a good score by trading in sandilands! :lol:


----------



## jayse (26/7/10)

Would have been great if I left all my freo players on the bench, could have won the game, some bench players scored twice/three times the dockers efforts.
At least with swan as captain I was saved from a thrashing by the kebabs.

It looks like I will still miss out on the minor round premiership to percentage next weekend though.


----------



## drsmurto (26/7/10)

jayse said:


> Would have been great if I left all my freo players on the bench, could have won the game, some bench players scored twice/three times the dockers efforts.
> At least with swan as captain I was saved from a thrashing by the kebabs.
> 
> It looks like I will still miss out on the minor round premiership to percentage next weekend though.



You should win next week Jayse and that will keep you in top spot. I have a much closer game than you so I wont be getting a % boost (I think you mistook the rookies who play a B side for the drunks who play a real team in the Huskys)

Its all academic in the end as Big Kev has the team to beat. Even if he makes no more trades his average over the past 4-6 weeks is miles ahead of everyone else.


----------



## kirem (26/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> You should win next week Jayse and that will keep you in top spot. I have a much closer game than you so I wont be getting a % boost (I think you mistook the rookies who play a B side for the drunks who play a real team in the Huskys)
> 
> Its all academic in the end as Big Kev has the team to beat. Even if he makes no more trades his average over the past 4-6 weeks is miles ahead of everyone else.



and who do the KEBABS play next week......but who wants to finish top and face BigKEV in the first week of the finals?


----------



## drsmurto (26/7/10)

kirem said:


> and who do the KEBABS play next week......
> 
> and Big Kev is the side to beat



Ah, didnt notice you were playing a B side. 

Top spot will be stained in garlic sauce......

So assuming the top 4 all win its likely to be Kebabs, Sonic brew, drunks, catters meaning that your reward for finishing top of the table is a first round finals game against Bigkev! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (26/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Whoa, nearly took out the Ravens. Bit late for me to try the whole comeback thing now though



Phew! Only just snuck past...

2nd vs 5th should be an interesting game this week. I have a bye. Yay.

Too hard to break into the top 4 though. Some quality teams this season.


----------



## jayse (26/7/10)

That will work out well then, cool.


----------



## husky (27/7/10)

I feel the sandilands pain, only just got him in as well! Even nic nat on the bench beat him
Also squeezed goddard in two rounds ago and what do you know, he has just had his two lowest scoring rounds of the season!
O'keefe hot and cold as well, and too many higher scores wasted on the bench.
I did screw up on the capt last round, was supposed to give abblet one last chance as capt against bris at skilled but forgot to make the swap from goddard, would have only been 80 odd points and still not enough to get cloce to big kev.
On the upside goods has finally come good. He had lost too much to trade and luckily hes going alright atm.
Still a good number of trades left and some cash in the bank so time to get swan in even though i made a rule of no Collingwood players!!!! (although Blair was too good to miss) 
Should be a good game this week against the doc.


----------



## Kevman (27/7/10)

I think anyone could win it.

Plenty of players have turned out some big scores (2200+) over the last 6 rounds and could easily do it again

Round 15 - Kebab 2201
Round 14 - Sonic Brew 2388, Kebab 2290, Docs Drunks 2254
Round 13 - Ravenous Ravens 2285
Round 12 - Kebab 2592, Hooped Carnage 2455, Docs Drunks 2354, Sonic Brew 2246

The big concern is Bomber Thompson saying that they'll start resting players in the run up to the finals. Which other teams will rest players?


----------



## kirem (28/7/10)

Kevman said:


> The big concern is Bomber Thompson saying that they'll start resting players in the run up to the finals. Which other teams will rest players?



He and others do it every year. It needs to be part of the strategy to win SC finals.


----------



## Fourstar (28/7/10)

kirem said:


> He and others do it every year. It needs to be part of the strategy to win SC finals.



bomber is going to murder my side unles i start trading which could be a good thing


----------



## raven19 (29/7/10)

Expect a few more Saints to get rested, possibly Ablett once more. Swan could even be rested.

I would not be suprised if the top 3 sides rest players - however being a tigher tussle this season they may go all out to finish top.

Then again top 4 and a final in Melbourne is all they need week 1.


----------



## kirem (30/7/10)

As suspected a few rested


----------



## drsmurto (30/7/10)

FECK!

JPod and wee Jimmy. And just for that Bomber i tipped against you this week.... :blink:


----------



## Pennywise (30/7/10)

I should have traded Fev a long time ago, now I'm stuck with this thorn


----------



## raven19 (30/7/10)

I am thankful for a bye this week, I think my ragged team needs it.

Resting players come finals will hurt us all a lot more!


----------



## Fourstar (30/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I should have traded Fev a long time ago, now I'm stuck with this thorn



Im playing to bolster my starting 22 +3 emergencies for the rest of the season and having a rookie or failing season vet take the extra space.

Out goes JBrown and HBallantyne this week in comes FEV as an emergency pine warmer(cheap buy) and A DIDAK!! Wheeee! :icon_cheers: 

Atleast next week if the JPod is back, i'll have somone like RMurphy or Monfries warming the bench with Fev. I just hope the ruck department doesnt fall into a heap but by the looks of things carlton may be persisting with warnock for the rest of the season so i still might have an ace up my sleeve there.

After Jayse has had a few poor weeks, i might be in with a chance this round! (one can dream cant he?) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (30/7/10)

After grabbing a few cash cows over the last 3 weeks, I now just signed up Ablett. 4 trades left and eyeing off a possible trade with Fev next week. We can still trade during Finals can't we? I don't remember :unsure:


----------



## kirem (30/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> After grabbing a few cash cows over the last 3 weeks, I now just signed up Ablett. 4 trades left and eyeing off a possible trade with Fev next week. We can still trade during Finals can't we? I don't remember :unsure:



you must use all your trades before finals.


----------



## raven19 (30/7/10)

kirem said:


> you must use all your trades before finals.



:lol: Nice Try Kirem.


----------



## Pennywise (30/7/10)

kirem said:


> you must use all your trades before finals.




<_<


----------



## raven19 (30/7/10)

If he is talking about the first week of AFL finals, i.e. round 23, then yes he is right.

No need to use all trades yet. Still up to 5 weeks left for some of us.


----------



## kirem (30/7/10)

Batinac, Davis, Armstrong, Roberton out plus Bartel, Maguire and Pods.

Half my team is rested and I have no bench, glad I don't need to trade to get through this round.


----------



## Kevman (30/7/10)

kirem said:


> Batinac, Davis, Armstrong, Roberton out plus Bartel, Maguire and Pods.
> 
> Half my team is rested and I have no bench, glad I don't need to trade to get through this round.



I feel your pain kirem.

I had to move JPods to the bench and bring J Brown.


----------



## raven19 (2/8/10)

Big match this week Ravens v Spartans. Should be a belter.

Double chance for the top 4 teams is soooooo helpful.

Hoping Shaw returns this week along with Pods.

Last I heard Watson did a calf, and Judd's shoulder is stuffed - so I am two midfielders down already.... fark. 

< Fourstar rubs his hands together > :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Big match this week Ravens v Spartans. Should be a belter.
> < Fourstar rubs his hands together > :icon_cheers:



I was soo close to knocking over jayse. Oh so close. As my luck has been, every player ive traded out this year has gone crazy that week of omission. Ballantyne got dropped to bring in didak and he ends up managing a 120pt score! <_< 

I can see this week will be a last minute rush at the post to decide if i want to trade 1 for 1 or make a sacrifice with a rookie on the bench and a pro on the field. At the curly end of the season now and im already in a compromising position. I feel like Melbourne or Richmond at the moment. "the little train that could".


----------



## raven19 (2/8/10)

Yeah, no second chances for us now, but do you burn a heap of trades just to make it one more week, to fall short the week after...

I am praying for a short injury list for my squad...


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/10)

raven19 said:


> I am praying for a short injury list for my squad...



As im praying for form return from most of my players.


----------



## Pennywise (2/8/10)

Well done to those that made the top 8, and well done also for the 4 of us that have to beat it out against each other & the "B" teams to claim a small victory. Will be interesting to see how the finals pan out up the top


----------



## kirem (2/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> As im praying for form return from most of my players.



and I'm just praying


----------



## drsmurto (2/8/10)

kirem said:


> and I'm just praying



I don't think it's you that needs help from a devine entity...... <_< 

With the double chance i might save my trades and take the beating this week :unsure:


----------



## kirem (2/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> So assuming the top 4 all win its likely to be Kebabs, Sonic brew, drunks, catters meaning that your reward for finishing top of the table is a first round finals game against Bigkev! :icon_chickcheers:





jayse said:


> That will work out well then, cool.



...have fun with BigKev, Mr Sonicbrew


----------



## jayse (2/8/10)

yeah that didn't go to plan, think I will need a bit of luck to make the final as its looking pretty close.
I saw somewhere yesterday judd listed as 'may miss a few games' real helpfull.


----------



## kirem (2/8/10)

jayse said:


> yeah that didn't go to plan, think I will need a bit of luck to make the final as its looking pretty close.



tanking?


----------



## Kevman (3/8/10)

kirem said:


> tanking?



I also thought that happened when I finished 3rd. But then it was a pretty gutsy move if it was - relying on me to get a good score also. Docs percentage was higher than mine when the round began.

Still it looks like a hotly contested final series.


----------



## kirem (3/8/10)

I must admit I considered tanking to try and avoid BigKev. I decided against it and thought I'll just be playing an extra game in the final series.

I have enjoyed 2010 SC a lot and who ever wins it, will certainly get a good beer or 3 from me for their efforts. I really look forward to 2011 as I think we have all learnt a lot of SC tactics from this year.


----------



## drsmurto (3/8/10)

I fear i peaked several weeks ago, my last few weeks have been ordinary and only a very large miracle will see me playing more than the first 2 weeks of the final series.


----------



## raven19 (3/8/10)

kirem said:


> I must admit I considered tanking to try and avoid BigKev. I decided against it and thought I'll just be playing an extra game in the final series.
> 
> I have enjoyed 2010 SC a lot and who ever wins it, will certainly get a good beer or 3 from me for their efforts. I really look forward to 2011 as I think we have all learnt a lot of SC tactics from this year.



It has been a belter of a season for sure.

Next season could be a dud year with the bye, new GC players, etc... then again it could run smoothly also...


----------



## jayse (3/8/10)

Hopefully next year it will be more interesting rather than more frustrating, this shit is frustrating enough.

Speaking of frustrating and the gold coast my team the crows have a few players that I would quite happily see traded to the GC ATM.
Although it was not as bad as the week before against port my telly was lucky to survive sundays effort.
When even the labour party have better leadership than your footy team you know your in trouble.


----------



## kirem (5/8/10)

Enright and Chappy in doubt.


----------



## drsmurto (5/8/10)

kirem said:


> Enright and Chappy in doubt.



Gumby is out with broken ribs (one word - soft).

Rumours are that Lake, Cooney, Duffield and Pendlebury are being rested this week...... h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (5/8/10)

kirem said:


> *Enright *and Chappy in doubt.




Looking at his form for the past few weeks it not much of a loss anyway! I would have been better off playing my pine warmers over enright the past few weeks.


----------



## kirem (5/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Rumours are that Lake, Cooney, Duffield and Pendlebury are being rested this week...... h34r:



I heard swanny and NDS are suffering 'general soreness'


----------



## raven19 (5/8/10)

Hmmm... well at least PODS comes back in to cover Chappy.

4* agree totally, Enright has indeed been poor since copping the tag from defensive forward flankers...

This is where the top 4 double chance provides some comfort.


----------



## kirem (5/8/10)

sandilands is out, hmm this is not looking good. I may be fielding an under done kebab with no garlic sauce


----------



## husky (5/8/10)

classic, only got sandi in a couple of weeks back and both have been 50's from memory. Should have kept Hille


----------



## drsmurto (5/8/10)

kirem said:


> sandilands is out, hmm this is not looking good. I may be fielding an under done kebab with no garlic sauce



Yikes!

Luckily for you the drunks seem to have chosen this week to sober up <_< 

I suspect the winning score wont be much above 1800 this week


----------



## raven19 (6/8/10)

Yeah, no Sandi, & PODS is still out.

Welcome to the 4 weeks of rest prior to finals... screwing with our SC sides!


----------



## husky (6/8/10)

wont be surprised if pods comes in and chappy out despite what they have named.
Rioli suspended for 2 and counting on either pods or chappy not to play means no bench, so rioli is now replaced. Still leaves a few trades if my team goes any further.
Hoping sandi is only missing the one week so will play nic nat off the bench who has been outscoring him anyway.


----------



## drsmurto (6/8/10)

Just in case Ian (Tuross Lakers) is worried about the form of the rookies.... fear not. 

With no Pods or Gumby i am packing at least 2 donuts in the forward line. I could trade but when they lose this week i back up against a B team and still get to make the prelims :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (6/8/10)

With the 4 dud teams on all exactly the same points, it should make things interesting after this weeks head to head bye team matchups. I guess 'superior' % will see the higher team through...


----------



## Fourstar (6/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Yeah, no Sandi, & PODS is still out.
> Welcome to the 4 weeks of rest prior to finals... screwing with our SC sides!




Tell me about it! Bye Bye Pods, in comes Westhoff. Bye Bye Ricky Henderson, in comes Dale morris! Im thinking dropping henderson was a bad idea. I doubt i'll win without some risks. hopefully warnock will fill the gap that sandilands has left. only time will tell!

If chappy goes out and pods comes in and has a belter, i'll be a sad little boy. even as an emergency i was tempted to start him on the groud with Byrnes as an emergency. I just hope westhoff was a worthwhile trade. he has come into his own since treadrea went down. Only problem is hes now coming up against the best defence in the AFL - St. Kilda. h34r:


----------



## Pennywise (6/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> Only problem is hes now coming up against the best defence in the AFL - St. Kilda. h34r:




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (6/8/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:



debatable lastweek against Essendon!


----------



## raven19 (6/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> I doubt i'll win without some risks.



By this I presume you mean trades!? <_<


----------



## Fourstar (6/8/10)

raven19 said:


> By this I presume you mean trades!? <_<



yep, as in trading two decent players for a gun and a 100-150k rookie.

OR

Trading decent players that are omitted with decent players that are in form/smokeys that have been on fire recently. aka westhoff. h34r: 

i so wish i didnt drop Lecras in the height of his form slump early in the season.  such a waste! i guess the same thing goes for me dropping stevie j.... but we wont go there.


----------



## drsmurto (6/8/10)

Higgins out with a virus.

I'm packing a donut in the ruck so the game is yours garlicboy!


----------



## kirem (6/8/10)

hmm, I am fielding donuts, probably for the first time this year!


----------



## Pennywise (6/8/10)

Not that it really matters now but I just cash'd in on a west coast player I picked up a month or so ago, made $150,000 and got Monfries. Only 2 trades left, guess I should use em' next week, just cause


----------



## Fourstar (6/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> i so wish i didnt drop *Lecras *in the height of his form slump early in the season.






Homebrewer79 said:


> Not that it really matters now but I just cash'd in on a west coast player I picked up a month or so ago, made $150,000 and got Monfries. Only 2 trades left, guess I should use em' next week, just cause




AMIRITE!?!


----------



## Pennywise (7/8/10)

Actually no, I traded in Smith & Strijk when they were 80 odd grand, made 160 grand on Strijk so traded him for Monfries. My bank is looking bare though now, only $1000 in it


----------



## kirem (8/8/10)

Toasted Kebab


----------



## Pennywise (8/8/10)

The sofa's are putting up a fight. I think though my st kilda players will bring me back


----------



## raven19 (8/8/10)

Looks like I have made it through week 1 of finals. Fourstar has improved vastly this season - another player to watch out for next year me thinks. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (9/8/10)

:blink: Dunno what happened to chop chop, I think I'm going worse than last year


----------



## kirem (9/8/10)

and the kebabs go quietly into the night.......


----------



## drsmurto (9/8/10)

kirem said:


> Toasted Kebab



Did not see that coming. 

I should bite my tongue but i really want to throw in a pun about team selection and badly packed kebabs but that would be too far below the belt.

Looks like Jayse, Kev and the raven are peaking at the right time, all scoring in excess of 2100.


----------



## raven19 (9/8/10)

Anything can happen week to week now. The week off is where its at, unfortunately not for me though!


----------



## kirem (9/8/10)

in the work SC league, I played a ....well lets just say.....a umm...... female that likes females.

and I stirred her up friday night asking if she was ready to take the kebabs. I didn't realise until well in to the weekend that those words probably mean something a little different in her world!


----------



## Fourstar (10/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Looks like I have made it through week 1 of finals. Fourstar has improved vastly this season - another player to watch out for next year me thinks. :icon_cheers:




Thanks for the kind words bud! ive been like a yo-yo to be honest but happy how ive gone in my first season. 

things ive learnt are:
- hold onto your superstars you get cheaply... they always end up going well as soon as you trade em.
- buy atleast 5 rookies that are guaranteed to play 10+ games, even if they flounder you will make 150-200k off them in most cases (avg 60~)
- if a player is coming back from a legitimate injury (ignore soreness) keep em on the bench as an emergency as most times they will be scoring sub average.
- take sacrifices at the end of the season, trade out two decent players that are in form slumps for one superstar and an emerging rookie at the end of the season. seemed to work well for my didak trade and wouldn hev been good if i got sandilands a week or two earlier.


----------



## drsmurto (10/8/10)

J Brown in doubt for this week.....


----------



## raven19 (10/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> J Brown in doubt for this week.....



Well as a Crows man you would at least be happy with that. They wont have anyone left to kick goals!


----------



## jayse (11/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> Thanks for the kind words bud! ive been like a yo-yo to be honest but happy how ive gone in my first season.
> 
> things ive learnt are:
> - hold onto your superstars you get cheaply... they always end up going well as soon as you trade em.
> ...



Don't go getting too good at supercoach <_< 

I am considering using one of my two remaining trades to trade down a bench player to get some extra cash but not something you really want to do at the end of the year when you only have those two trades left.
Proberly best right now to hold onto at least one trade so I can at least do a sideways trade if a superstar goes down, but then again whats the point of having a trade left if you don't even make the grand final because you didn't do all you can to make it?
So proberly best to use the trades as you said so at least you have the best chance you can of actually making it.

I agree also best to hold onto your superstars even if they are in a long slump rather then waste a trade going sideways, I did three trades this year like that which I regret.


----------



## raven19 (11/8/10)

The flip side is a guy like Leon Davis has just plummeted in value continually all season, and has not really come good yet still.

Rumours of next season (with byes - from having 17 teams) is that there could be 3 emergency players on each line.

Will be interesting to see what will happen next season for sure.


----------



## drsmurto (11/8/10)

5 or more Bulldogs players crook and banned form training.

Cooney, Murphy, Morris, Gilbee and Moles 

Now they would really shake things up in the SC finals!


----------



## raven19 (11/8/10)

Thank fark I dont have any of them.

More midfield time for Gia hopefully!


----------



## Fourstar (11/8/10)

raven19 said:


> The flip side is a guy like Leon Davis has just plummeted in value continually all season, and has not really come good yet still.
> Rumours of next season (with byes - from having 17 teams) is that there could be 3 emergency players on each line.
> Will be interesting to see what will happen next season for sure.



or you get lukcy like i did and pickup o'keefe for half his price from round one and play a handful of stellar games! still to see some return from sandilands though.


----------



## kirem (12/8/10)

WTF is the go with J-pod. If you believe the media, he is going to be lucky to get a game.

He has an average match or two and the pressure is on him to keep his spot. Yet players like Enright have an off couple of months and no word of beign dropped!


----------



## raven19 (12/8/10)

Shuey is back in finally. Only been carrying him since day 1.


----------



## raven19 (13/8/10)

Kebabs v Ravens... getting nervous fella! Should be good one. Cant see your lads scoring so poorly 2 weeks in a row though.


----------



## kirem (14/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Kebabs v Ravens... getting nervous fella! Should be good one. Cant see your lads scoring so poorly 2 weeks in a row though.



My season is over. Minor premiership and looks like straight sets in the finals.


----------



## jayse (14/8/10)

husky looks a good chance to beat me this weekend, our teams are almost identical even down to the emgs' so will come down to a couple players either doing well or not.
The fact his overall season average is lower then any scores I have got this year does not give me much confidence.

Interesting we both had jared blair on the bench and he comes out with 133 last night.

Got the week off in my other leagues.


----------



## raven19 (15/8/10)

kirem said:


> My season is over. Minor premiership and looks like straight sets in the finals.



Fark, I am suprised my side won this week. I thought the Montagna as skipper move would've shot any chance I had after Jebus went pretty well.

Kebabs have been devastatingly good this season. I am wondering how long I can continue to ride my luck... :blink:


----------



## kirem (15/8/10)

the kebabs failed to keep trades for finals!


----------



## husky (16/8/10)

jayse said:


> husky looks a good chance to beat me this weekend, our teams are almost identical even down to the emgs' so will come down to a couple players either doing well or not.
> The fact his overall season average is lower then any scores I have got this year does not give me much confidence.
> 
> Interesting we both had jared blair on the bench and he comes out with 133 last night.
> ...




Ha, found it funny too Friday when I checked out your line up. Vere Very similar only really a few different players which was the difference in the end. My tiger boys let me down. 
Needed to have Blair in and Martin on the bench and Riewoldt as capt to have taken the chockies though.
Learned a fair bit again this year so next year should be a cracker.


----------



## drsmurto (16/8/10)

Fielded 2 donuts on the weekend so glad i wasn't playing anyone here, got through in my other league.

Like Kirem, i have used up my trades so cant improve, i can only hope my players get a game this week or Jayse will give me a football lesson  Even with a full team i think Jayse has me covered.

I never learn to keep my trades, maybe next year


----------



## jayse (18/8/10)

At this point I think it could be anyones, I have put a fair amount of thought and effort into it this year but right now thinking its gunna be down to a bit of luck.
If I had of had raven last round I would be out already, as it was I only beat husky on a bit of luck as his team would have beaten me if organised a little differently.

Still have two trades left but its driving me nuts wondering whats the best thing to do.


----------



## raven19 (18/8/10)

I am hoping my side is shaping up nicely - but I concur Jayse, it is definately a lot of luck from here on in.


----------



## drsmurto (18/8/10)

Brian Lake iffy, same with big Sandilands.


----------



## jayse (18/8/10)

Lake proberly did cost a few their season last week with his 38, I have some cover for sandilands and they all performed well last week but they are far from consistent.


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/10)

No Pavlich or Sandilands.

Season over for the drunks, good luck in the granny Jayse.


----------



## jayse (19/8/10)

I am still not that confident mate, don't give up yet, better go check what the story with pav is i guess looks like a sideways trade in order maybe, hmmm maybe didak.


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/10)

jayse said:


> I am still not that confident mate, don't give up yet, better go check what the story with pav is i guess looks like a sideways trade in order maybe, hmmm maybe didak.



If Brown doesn't play as well (and reports suggest he is unlikely to play) then i will be fielding 3 donuts. There is more chance of the Crows beating the colliwobbles by 10 goals this weekend than me even coming close to beating you. h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (19/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> If Brown doesn't play as well (and reports suggest he is unlikely to play) then i will be fielding 3 donuts. There is more chance of the Crows beating the colliwobbles by 10 goals this weekend than me even coming close to beating you. h34r:



and hear i am with two trades in hand and coming off scroring 2100+ last week with none of those players out in the starting 22. A sandi tradeout is worth the pennies for one BIG buy..... maybe i'll get a avg ruck/defender switch him with jackson trengove as a pine warmer and bring jackson into the ruck.

Weighing up the leftovers i'll then buy a gun forward or backman. Steven Gilham looks like a good player to chop.

Decisions Decisions. atleast im still going in my other competition!


----------



## raven19 (19/8/10)

From what I have heard, out this round could include: Lake, (Selwood, Bartel, Ottens - Cats Flu), J Brown, Higgins, Pav, Sandi...

Fark its a long list of premiums... Didak could be rested also.

Watch them rest Ablett and Swan next week too. <_<


----------



## jayse (19/8/10)

I would hate to see Swan rested not just for supercoach reasons but moreso for his sake brownlow votes.
Odds/payout might not be that much at the moment but thinking about putting a hefty bet on swan taking it out, pretty good bet for norm smith aswell you would think but thats getting a bit ahead of ourselves.

I would be quite happy for all those other players you listed to be rested :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (20/8/10)

Well looking at my matchup this week, I basically need another blinder of a performance and hope that Big Kev slips up.

Fingers crossed.

And go the Blues tonight!


----------



## Pennywise (20/8/10)

Looks like half my team is rested, damn it. Souldn't have used those last 2 trades.


----------



## Kevman (20/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Well looking at my matchup this week, I basically need another blinder of a performance and hope that Big Kev slips up.



Hmmm - Pavlich and Higgins out and my season average is about 20 points below the Ravenous Ravens. Ravens coming off a 2381 score last round. 

[cliche]Looks like the Ravens are coming home with a tail wind at the pointy end of the season[/cliche]

Basically I'm going to need a miracle to get through.


----------



## husky (20/8/10)

I have Pav, Higgins and Sandi all in my team, just as well I was out last week since this week would have been the end anyway! Just waiting to see if there are any late surprises this round!


----------



## Kevman (22/8/10)

The 2nd Prelim Final is going to go down to the wire.

Both teams have 18 players played and a difference of 19 points.

Looks like 3 players from each are up against each other (Both teams have Rockliff). Raven's Ashley Smith, Jobe Watson and Hamish McIntosh against the Catters' Michael Firrito, Leuenberger and Jonathon Brown.

This isn't going to be decided until the last game (WCE v Nth) is finished.


----------



## raven19 (22/8/10)

Cant see my 2 lads outscoring your one remaining player by 200 points.

Ravens done and dusted in 2010...


----------



## kirem (22/8/10)

raven19 said:


> Cant see my 2 lads outscoring your one remaining player by 200 points.
> 
> Ravens done and dusted in 2010...



Ravens were a bunch of girls this season....bring on 2011


----------



## raven19 (22/8/10)

Yeah it was a pitiful effort by my lads this season... :icon_cheers: 

Big Kev looks like the man to beat this season.

Jayse will have his work cut out for him.


----------



## jayse (23/8/10)

Bring it on I say, made it through in my other league aswell and confident I have as good a chance as any to put up a fight.
O'keefe late withdrawal gave a me a scare with no forward bench but got through the weekend.


----------



## drsmurto (23/8/10)

jayse said:


> Bring it on I say, made it through in my other league aswell and confident I have as good a chance as any to put up a fight.
> O'keefe late withdrawal gave a me a scare with no forward bench but got through the weekend.



Congrats on the win Jayse, knew i was in for a tough time and fielding 2 donuts was never going to get me over the line. traded in Seaby for sandilands with my last trade and the big mummy goes missing! Murphys sodding law that.

I snuck through in my other league but with Pods likely to be suspended i will again be behind the 8 ball.

Josh Hunt is on report so that no doubt has BigKev a tad concerned. Will be a close game in the GF, good luck to you both!


----------



## Kevman (24/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Josh Hunt is on report so that no doubt has BigKev a tad concerned.



More than a bit concerned. Josh Hunt gets a week, Pods two and Mumford injured. Not looking too good at all. Wrong end of the season for them to suddenly go stupid on me.


----------



## raven19 (24/8/10)

'Tis Marc Murphy's law coming to the fray...

I traded Gibbs for Swan in my DT last week. Swan played an average game, Gibbs had a blinder!


----------



## Kevman (27/8/10)

Some carnage at the team selections for this weekend. Plenty of big names not playing.

Should be able to squeeze a full team on the park but it could be a battle with the bench players.


----------



## raven19 (27/8/10)

Watson, PODS & J Brown out of my DT side in my only remaining team in contention.

I feel your pain fella!

My Baltic Porter I sampled two nights ago tastes alright for my first version imo, this will be the brew that gets sent to the winner.

Game on, fire up lads!


----------



## Pennywise (27/8/10)

Could go either way for both the major's & minor's this year, I have no trades left so it's out of my hands down the bottom, honestly didn't expect to win last week.


----------



## drsmurto (27/8/10)

A bottle of my barleywine will be sent to the winner.

We 'judged' it at the recent BJCP study group session on old ales and barleywines and it stood up pretty well against a bottle of Thomas Hardy 2007. Mine has been in the bottle for 18 months now.

My team is in the grand final in another league. No trades left and 5 donuts. 

Its the 2007 grand final all over again. Can i be humiliated more than the power was? Is it even possible to suck more than the power did on that wonderful day?


----------



## jayse (27/8/10)

looking good for me so far, coming into the grand final with two trades left is wicked and sets me up with a damn good chance.
Bring it on kevman.


----------



## Kevman (29/8/10)

Well it looks like the Grand Final is over. Well done to Jayse.

I've got 3 players to play and have to make up 500 points. Might've been a chance if Enright wasn't a late withdrawal and giving me a donut.


----------



## kirem (29/8/10)

with the cricket season nearly upon us, I suppose it is good to someone win something from SA.

well done Jayse


----------



## jayse (29/8/10)

Cheers, now I can say I have achieved something this year, been lazy and haven't brewed much but I took out supercoach in my leagues


----------



## Fourstar (29/8/10)

kirem said:


> with the cricket season nearly upon us, I suppose it is good to someone win something from SA.




http://fantasy.cricket.com.au/

You know you want to! :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (29/8/10)

Well done Jayse, commiserations to Kevman.

I guess if the 'trophy' stays in SA that is a good thing, plus saves me posting a bottle interstate. Jayse have a Baltic Porter with your name on it when we catchup next.

Well done fella. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (30/8/10)

Good job Jayse, got a bottle of my finest waiting to be sent off. Can't believe I won as well, and by like 800 points, wasn't expecting that at all


----------



## Fourstar (30/8/10)

Pennywise said:


> Good job Jayse, got a bottle of my finest waiting to be sent off. Can't believe I won as well, and by like 800 points, wasn't expecting that at all




whenever you're ready, i'll bottle and post something off. A Cream Ale or Cararye Honey Ale. :icon_cheers:


----------



## kirem (30/8/10)

Yeah well done Jayse.

I'll sort you out with something good. Are you going to the Xmas case swap?


----------



## jayse (30/8/10)

Cheers, yeap already got my drinking boots polished for the xmas case session.


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/10)

Wow, i suck almost as much as the Colliwobbles.

1 SC GF and 2 x DT GFs and 3 losses, one by 400 points. 

Trades coming into the finals are worth pure gold and i had bugger all and watched my team fall apart.

Jayse - happy to hold onto a bottle of the barleywine until the case swap although its good BW drinking season at the moment!


----------



## raven19 (31/8/10)

I snuck 1 GF win in DT with 2 donuts. Opponent had 4 ! :blink: 

Been a tough year though. Injuries and resting of players devestates sides...


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/10)

raven19 said:


> I snuck 1 GF win in DT with 2 donuts. Opponent had 4 ! :blink:
> 
> Been a tough year though. Injuries and resting of players devestates sides...



I had 6 donuts in my SC team. :lol: :angry:


----------



## Pennywise (3/9/10)

Still waiting on where to send your winnings jayse. Bottle's here sitting at work so I won't be tempted to drink it (only have 4 bottles left of this IIPA)


----------



## jayse (3/9/10)

Pm'd the address Pennywise, cheers.

Dr Smurto and Raven be good to see you guys come down to brewboys one afternoon/evening for couple, eitherway we will catch up sooner or later.


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/10)

jayse said:


> Pm'd the address Pennywise, cheers.
> 
> Dr Smurto and Raven be good to see you guys come down to brewboys one afternoon/evening for couple, eitherway we will catch up sooner or later.



+1 for that jayse. Unless of course you're not interested


----------



## drsmurto (6/9/10)

jayse said:


> Pm'd the address Pennywise, cheers.
> 
> Dr Smurto and Raven be good to see you guys come down to brewboys one afternoon/evening for couple, eitherway we will catch up sooner or later.



I keep saying i should visit the Brewboys and since i drove past it the other day i now know where it is.

What nights are you usually there Jayse?


----------



## raven19 (6/9/10)

jayse said:


> Dr Smurto and Raven be good to see you guys come down to brewboys one afternoon/evening for couple, eitherway we will catch up sooner or later.



For sure mate. Its such a way out for both of us though.

Or we could go the Wheaty on a Wed night, or at SABSOA preso's also conveniently at the Wheaty :super:


----------



## jayse (6/9/10)

Yeap I gather I will see you both at sabs in a couple weeks, you both got your names down for anawbs aswell? which is the following weekend after sabs I think.

Ussually at brewboys thursday afternoons/evenings for several pints also quite often fridays and sometimes saturdays, I don't live very far away so if your heading down message me and I can come join you for a couple if I am free.


----------



## jayse (9/9/10)

Postie rocks up yesterday morning, toots his horn, hmm I reckon he must have a beer for me :super: 
Cheers Pennywise, a pint of imperial IPA to start of a session tonite wicked.


----------

